# The Claw: Fury of Wolves



## darkreever

Hello everyone, as The Claw came to a close, I announced that there would be a sequel and here it is. I present to the community of roleplay threads The Claw: Fury of Wolves; the second chapter in the saga of players being members of a pack. Again, this RP is to be centered around a pack of Blood Claws of the Space Wolves chapter, and if you are unfamiliar with the Space Wolves or aspects of the chapter, then I do recommend giving Lexicanum a breeze through.

*Mission:* Aid the Auroras chapter in breaking the back of the growing WAAAGH!!! Mugskab before it gains enough momentum to be a major threat. Locate and kill the warlord captain Snotbag Mekork and reclaim the worlds of the Joura system his clan has claimed. Locate and destroy clan Mugskab’s base of operations.


*Location:* Joura system (segmentum pacificus), watch station _Sanctuary of Hadrium_ (Aurora deep space dock), _Fist of Russ_ (Space Wolf cruiser), further locations unknown.


*Size:* At least six in the pack


_Between:_ For those members who followed the exploits of pack Kjarl in The Claw, some time has elapsed between the end of that and the start of this. Ten months to be exact, however three months into the journey home, the _Fist of Russ_ received a call for aid from the mechanicus research station of _Beta-Phi XII_ in orbit near a dyeing star. The Space Wolves answered the call, to find the station ransacked and orks present. Though the company arrived too late to save the station, they did exact a measure of revenge and wiped away any and all orks. For the Pack, the fighting was fierce, and saw to the deaths of Freyr and Haladas. Once the area was cleansed of orks, the Fist of Russ continued on its journey to Fenris


Here is the character sheet for you all to make use of:


Name: For the most part, a first name will suffice; you can go with a last name as well but realize that your character is still young and hasn't done anything of note yet. No titles, you try to go with something like Hrolf Fierceblade and that title will not be happening.

Age: Your blood claws, so this number here should reflect that. No one should be giving a number any lower than twenty three or higher twenty-seven. I don't want to see a sixty seven year old blood claw. (For more information on the sixty-seven year old blood claw, consider asking Dark Angel.)


Appearance: This one should speak for itself fairly well. As a note, and something I completely missed last time, as newly inducted blood claws you all have shaved heads (with a tail of hair or two) and are not allowed to grow beards. (So let’s have none of that at this time.)


Personality: Another that should speak on its own. Note that I will deny the super-warrior style personality (the I can do everything deal) and the silent treatment (the doesn’t speak or speaks only a little.) What are you like, do you have any desires or aspirations?

Background: Space Wolf priests recruit warriors who show promise in battle, taking those who are nearly dead. Since their isn't going to be much on you as a marine, what can you vaguely remember about your past life? What did you do at the end that would have gotten you chosen? Of the other characters, is there someone you know or hate? Try to keep this one relatively brief, no volumes of text if it can be helped; you don't need your characters life story. 


Weapons: You all have access to a bolt pistol, chainsword, combat knife, and frag grenades as standard equipment. 

Obviously, anyone who's taken a look through the space wolf codex knows the pack also has access to some power weapons, powerfists, plasma pistols, plasmaguns, meltaguns, and flamers. Keeping in line with that, up to one player may choose a meltagun, plasmagun, or flamer and one may choose to take a power weapon or plasma pistol. If we get enough players, that number might be increased to three, but that'll be my choice. This is first come, first serve but don't feel that you have to take one of the special weapons just because they are available. As GM I reserve the right to deny any character the special weapons if I find reason to.

[All weapon options are closed at this time, just basic gear; though that should be more than enough all things considered.]


Da Rules

- Posts are to be a minimum of ten decent length sentences long, though I always look forward to reading more. (Though obviously you can only post so much before you go well beyond the realm of things I allow.) Also, only the stuff you’re posting counts for this minimum. Someone speaks to you, or you copy/re-word part of an update to include, that’s nice but it doesn’t count towards the minimum. With one exception: a combined post. This is when you and another player(s) gather together somewhere else and has out connected posts. Maybe you’re conversing with one another or you’re sparring and going back and forth. (You generally won’t have to tell me when you’re doing this; I’ll probably be able to figure it out.) I personally like this, and have done such a thing in the past, Euphrati will easily be able to confirm that.

- If you have questions, feel free to PM me and ask them. You never know what I will and will not allow, and the difference between you doing something way out there being all right or considered god modding is the consent of the GM.

- Obviously, no god modding; if you’re unsure of something then PM me and I will clarify for you.

-I am the GM, my word is final, end of story; it can sway, from time to time, but my call is the end. I realize how callous a statement that can be, and how unpopular it can make a person at times, but do keep in mind that I had a general idea of what I wanted and no good plan survives first engagement wholly intact. My plans have to change, and sometimes they are a little more lack-luster. I try to avoid that, but it doesn’t always happen.

- Post one time per update, post one hundred times, it makes no difference to me as long as you maintain the minimum. The more times per update you post, however, the harder it may be to fit within the general realm of the update. I care more for quality, not quantity, so I would rather one glorious post rather than four mediocre ones. Again, any trouble or thoughts or potential idea’s you PM me and we’ll see how that goes.

- Character death is possible; it’s something I know, and have seen, many GM’s pussy-foot around so let me be perfectly clear when I say that I am not one of those GM’s. Actions have consequences, my patience is no longer infinite these days (merely saintly), and eventually it gets through to me that you’re not going to listen. Vilhelm learned that the hard way, but then again, sometimes interesting twists can develop from such a thing.

-I encourage role-playing over card-board action movie characters. Over the years, I have learned that role-playing tends to focus more on characters, the way they act and interact and develop. Action and combat have their place, but it is way behind interaction, development, and detail. This being a 40k RP where the characters are space marines, yes combat and action will play more prominent roles but don’t commit to this thinking you’ll get to be showing off how awesome your character is every step of the way.

-Perfect is overrated; it leaves no room for interaction or improvement. Your gonna make mistakes, at some point you will fuck up. Makes for a more interesting story, so don’t feel bad if bad things happen, or something doesn’t go your way; just keep in character. (Maybe you killing that carnifex with a single frag grenade goes practically unnoticed and your character would rage about such an ‘insult’, don’t go have him act calm about it because you don’t want to cause problems.)

-Almost finally, recruitment is not over once this RP ends. I find such a thing to be a mistake, because sometimes shit happens and people pull out. For those people who pull out but warn me, or say something to me, I work with you and we part on good terms. For the people who fuck off without a word, in general I would rather never work with you again, and only extraordinary circumstances will help you. Members are welcome to join at any time, and players who lose characters are allowed to make new characters at my discretion.

-Finally (finally), though recruitment is open after the action thread starts and I have no problem with later players, I must eventually have a cut-off point on new characters. For this, it’s once we hit the 70-75% mark of the RP. At that point, the player group is so ingrained with each other that you will remain an outsider throughout despite anyone’s best efforts. There is simply not enough story left for you and the others to truly get acclimated and things can feel awkward.

Alright, now that all of that is out of the way, time for me to list who is in so far.

Players:
unxpekted22 as Vermundr Iron Vengeance
Deathbringer as Iorek Ghostwolf
Euphrati as Keris
dark angel as Alrik
Lord Ramo as Heimdall
Serpion5 as Krahl
Midge913 as Liedolf
Lord Commander Solus as Ornsvald


----------



## komanko

God damn it reever, did you have to start it now  I am already over my head in roleplays XD 

I hope I will find myself having extra spare time and I might then hop in into this nice looking roleplay 

P.S Answer my damned PM even if its an "Im busy right now answer" I simply hate when people ignore PMes.


----------



## Alistor

God damnit! If I didn't have my fingers in so many pies, I'd join for sure!


----------



## komanko

Alistor said:


> God damnit! If I didn't have my fingers in so many pies, I'd join for sure!


Damn it, you just made me laugh my ass off, badly! That ass is now missing and I need to post wanted posters around the city... Just felt that you should know it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Looks interesting, I will throw up a character 

Name: Heimdall

Age: 26

Appearance: Heimdall is a solidly built marine, shorter than other but making up for it in bulk and size. He has dark brown irises for eyes, and has a completely shaven head, due to him being a blood claw. He has a scar that runs down from his right eye in a rough line to his chin. His armor is unadorned yet as he has done nothing really worthy yet except for a solitary wolf claw that is tied to his waist.

Personality: Heimdall has a short and fiery temper, finding any sort of constructive comment to be a criticism of him and his abilities and always tries his hardest to prove what he is capable of. Like most Space Wolves he has a problem with authority and people telling him what to do and sometimes finds it hard to reign himself in when given orders. He has no grudges to speak of yet, but won't take any insult lightly. His only fear is that he will fail the chapter and Russ, a deep fear that he pushes to the back of his mind.

Background: Heimdall remembers little of his past life before he was gifted with the chance to serve as a Space Wolf in the name of the Emperor. He was recruited after being found near to death on the ice world of Fenris, a son of a small tribe that was decimated in an attack from a neighboring tribe. Even though he was young he managed to kill a few older men with his ferocity, though he was wounded in return. He was brought to the Fang as an applicant of the Space Wolf Chapter.

During his training to join one of the 12 great companies he received a wound to his face from another aspirant, as they sparred together. Heimdall had to be restrained from trying to kill the aspirant who did it as he went into a fit of rage. With some trepidation he was chosen to become a member of the great companies and was elevated to a blood claw.

Weapons: His fiery temper goes with that of his weapon of choice, a flamer and a bolt pistol. He carries a combat knife and grenades. 

Hope this is along the lines of what your looking for.


----------



## revan4559

Name: Hrothgar

Age: Twenty Five (25)


Appearance: Hrothgar stands at seven feet in height which is generally considered the average height of a space wolf. Pale of skin and Blue of Eyes, Hrothgar's rather angular but fierce face would of been framed by shoulder length light blonde hair until it was shaved off after becoming a Blood Claw. Hrothgar's armour is a customized set of power armour which features different parts from several other marks, his leg armour is in similar design to that of the Mark 6 Corvus armour, while his shoulder guards, arms and back pack are that of the Mark 7 Aqulia armour, finally is his breastplate which is styled off of the Mark 8 Errant armour, meaning that while similar to the Mark 7 breastplate it has a high gorgot/collar which comes up to just under his nose.


Personality: Hrothgar is a rather loud individual that loves nothing more than to spend his time with his pack brothers drinking ale and killing the enemies of Russ and the Allfather. While in battle Hrothgar has a tendancy to shout insults at the biggest meanest thing he can find to goad it into battle which one day is very likely to get him killed. As Hrothgar is very loyal to his pack mates his main desire is to become one of the Wolf Guard so he can protect his Wolf Lord and pack brothers will all of his might.


Background: Hrothgar was picked to become a Space Wolf aspirant after a battle between his own tribe and another, he had killed 6 other warriors with his axe before eventually being brought low by a warriors spear which pieced his abdomen. As he lay there staring at the sky he saw an armoured giant appear in his blurred vision and believed it to be the gate keeper of the after life before passing out. Shortly after waking up he realized he was not dead but instead had been picked by one of the "Chosen of the Dead" to be taken and put into the trials to become one of the great Space Wolves, the Emperors Great Astartes. After passing his training and transformation into a space wolf he barely remember what his past life was like save for his name and the location at which he 'died' and hopes that way day he will return there with great honours and build a tribute to those fallen brothers who did not make it.


Weapons: A Bolt Pistol, Chainsword(attached to right hip), Combat Knife(strapped to side of left shin), and Frag Grenades.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I would've thrown up a sheet as well - but like the others, I'm in a lot of roleplays already. .


----------



## Doelago

Damn, why? I would have thrown up a sheet, but I am so arsed up with all kinds of bullshit in my real life that I can barely (ok, cant) even post in the one other RP I am part of.


----------



## Deus Mortis

As much as I would love to join this RP, with my As exams starting in a week, that seems like a bad idea  However, best of luck, and if there is still a spot open on 6th June, I'll be happy to fill it!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hmmm think i'll throw a character sheet up for this.


----------



## BlackGuard

Name: Kjartan

Age: 25

Appearance: Kjartan stands roughly 6'10'', below the average height of a Space Wolf. Prior to shaving his head he had blonde hair which use to run partway down his back. His eyes are deep pools of brown. His armor is unadorned because he has yet to do anything of note.

Personality: Sarcasm is Kjartan's watchword. Off the battlefield his comments are usually snipped and acidic in the extreme, some would even suggest a little too far. This is not out of a bad attitude or and unwillingness to get along, it is merely his idea of joking. On the battlefield he is extremely pessismistic often times saying things that others might see as undermining authority or morale. His reasoning is simple -- if he thinks it will happen, then it probably won't happen because he thinks it will, and fate is far too cruel to let him be proven right.

Background: As is typical of most Astartes, their previous life is hazy at best. It is no different for Kjartan. He, as a matter of fact, does remember a lot of his previous life but not in his waking hours. Only in his half-sleep or full-sleep does he remember anything of his past, and his visions are usually clear but, albeit, short. Information he has been given by others in the Rout have allowed him to know that he was found amongst a pile of dead bodies in the wilderness. Those around him had succumb to the elements, but his broken, bruised, and frostbitten little body was found in the middle of the pile -- just clinging to life. He was taken to the Fang purely because of his apparent survival ability.

In regards to his future -- he is simplistic. To him, that he stands as a Son of Russ, a wolf for the Allfather, is enough for him. That he be given a power axe, or chainsword, and sent bellowing into the ranks of the enemy -- screaming Russ' name and the glory of the Allfather is enough for him. Everything else is a secondary concern.


Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Combat Knife, and Frag Gernades.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

and Tyr, giant of the pack, returns for battle 


Name: Tyr

Age: 28

Appearance: Tall for a space marine, the only thing greater than his heighth being his size, he is a giant of a warrior, the only one in the pack close to his size being Alrik who is slightly thicker with muscle but much shorter. He has a deep scar running down the right side of his face and a large burn scar surrounding the left side of his left eye from a bomb explosion. His right hand is a bionic, having lost it while fighting against the traitor Alpha Legion while suppressing the uprising that the Fist of Russ was currently heading home from. 

He has deep blue eyes and since returning to the Fist after his last engagement has been forced by Sigurd to shave his hair completely so that he is bald. A massive mess of scar tissue and scarring covers the right side of his chest courtesy of a pissed off Ogryn.

Equipment: Bolt Pistol and powerfist and rune necklace given to him by Lord Blackmane

Personality/Backround: Tyr cant remember much about his past life before becoming a space wolf other then much pain and anger. He vaguely remembers his face burning in pain and then seeing a monster of a man taking him into a metal bird and taking him to the heavens. He has a very jolly personality and is quite friendly to everyone, his enthusiasm for battle often bleeding into those around him. 

Since the pack's return to the Fist of Russ after their last engagement and seeing many of his brothers die Tyr has become increasingly protective of his battle brothers, the losses of Freyr and Haladas hitting him hard. Becuase of this he has been in the training cages constantly since his pack's return to the Fist of Russ, his time training taking up the majority of his life other than eating and drinking. 

He is still a jovial and naturally happy wolf but due to what he and the rest of his brothers had gone through in their last fight he now can have a hard edge to his tone when speaking with younger battlebrothers or if irritated in any way. He is loyal to the bone and would do anything for his brothers, his ferocity in combat now being more honed than before making him much more dangerous then he was when he first entered his first battle.

Lord Blackmane had taken to fighting alongside his pack, causing rumors that they were a younger guard to the Wolf Lord, Tyr's notable story-telling abilities most likely adding to this suspicion while he has drink in him. Upon their return to Fenris had given Tyr a piece of wargear from his previous pack leader, Kjarl's, armory. It was a rune necklace, the largest rune being the one of the guardian set right in the middle surrounded by two runes of courage and multiple runes of protection. He wears the necklace all the time, even when he is training, and has a silent belief that it holds the power to protect him and aid him in protecting his brothers and Wolf Lord.


----------



## unxpekted22

Name: Vermundr

Age: 27 

Appearance: white skin, brown hair. His head is shaven according to blood claw tradition, two fairly long braids that begin on the top of his head fall to the same side of his face. He has dark facial scruff covering the majority of his face’s lower half. He is not particularly tall, short, thin or wide but instead a very average space marine build; that of course still being very muscular, and taller than any normal human.

Since he has returned to Fenris he has added a few more wolf tail talismans to his armor, feeling that luck was a large factor in his pack's odd success against the alpha legion. After the events that took place on the Beta-Phi XII research station Lord Blackmane presented him with a piece of Kjarl’s wargear. This piece was Kjarl’s black wolf-helm with Fenrisian runes etched into it along the sides. He has inscribed many bits of text in Fenrisian upon his armor. The center of his chestplate has a decorative wolf skull rather than an Aquila, gray in color, not bone. 

On his arm and gauntlet armor he has etched the names of those brothers who have died under his command since being pack leader.

On his left leg armor he has inscribed certain specific events that took place on Hecutor that stick out in his mind the most, such as Kjarl's death and the packs survived encounters with the chaos marines. 

Personality: Vermundr feels he has come a long way since the start of his first off-world mission. A very long way in such a short amount of time. He takes a lot of pride in being chosen as pack leader by Lord Blackmane and has quickly aged mentally from the experience. He is still a young blood claw though; likely to make mistakes and still full of doubt when it comes to certain things. He tends to keep this inside well, and shows his confidence on the outside.

He tends to go with his gut feeling, his instincts, for they have served him well in the past. He has little trouble controlling his wolf spirit, as it has never been a problem for him as it has for some of his closest brothers. Due to this he tends to be somewhat less 'wolf' like than many of his brothers, not always sniffing the air or being loud and boisterous. However, he is certainly not afraid to be loud if he has to be and is definitely talkative, sometimes talking much longer than he needs to get his point across.

Background: He barely had a background at all before leaving with his Great Company and several others to the mining world of Hecutor. There he saw battle brothers die for the first time including his squad's teacher, Lone wolf Kjarl, at the ends of the Emperor's sons' most hated enemies: the traitorous forces of chaos, specifically the Alpha Legion.

Upon making a few key decisions he was able to both greatly benefit the pack, as well as nearly destroy it from within. he and four others in his pack managed to overcome all that the Alpha legion threw at them and ultimately saved Lord Blackmane's personal ship before the legion retreated from the system. His short legacy has caught the eye of many on the company, many who congratulate him and many who keep a watchful eye in discontent or worse. Though strong ties have been created amongst him and the four brothers left in his pack from hecutor, his relation with all of them may still not be as strong as he would like.

Now he has the added experience of fighting a significant force of Orks as well at the research station of Beta-Phi XII.

Weapons: Bolt pistol, combat knife, frag grenades. His main close combat weapon is a single handed battle axe, the handle and flat edge covered in space wolf iconography.


----------



## Alistor

If you plan on making a 3rd chapter to this RP, I'm sure I can emerge to kick some ass in the name of Russ


----------



## dark angel

And now, the beauty of Alrik Firehawk re-enters.

Name: Alrik Firehawk.

Age: 32.

Appearance: The Firehawk is a brutal thing. Tall, his bones having grown particularly sturdy, his post-human muscles covering them in steel-edged layers. Tattoos run along the flanks of his head, intricate swirls and arcs of Fenrisian origin, pre-ascension markings, crude and barbaric. His hair is kept cut short to head, a pillar of black along his otherwise pale flesh. 

His eyes are splits of obsidian, within a face that would make the strongest willed wince. His face, during the Hecutor Campaign, was mauled in an accident, not by the hands of the enemy, but rather his own clumsiness. Layers of scar tissue had adorned his features, giving him a rough, leathered appearance. 

During the closing engagements of the war, the Firehawk had nearly been swallowed by the Fist of Russ’s fiery heart. His face had once again been caught, this time burn by plasma. The skin of his face are permanently reddened, and through scar contracture, have been pulled taut to his bones. This outcome has given him a more fierce, but pained, expression.

His armour is simplistic. Runes of remembrance are carved into the greaves, the names of companions lost, Odin, Njoror and so forth. During the last battles of the Hecutor Campaign, not only had the Firehawk’s face been forever scarred, but his helm had also been destroyed. 

He had refused a replacement, slowly preferring to not wear his helm, where originally he had used it to incite fear. With a face as horrible as his own, what need was it?

And then, during one of his excursions into the Fenrisian landscape, he had met his enemy. A famed Ice Bear, Váli, had stalked him through the flurry, searching for nourishment. The Astartes provided the perfect candidate. Váli had thrown itself on Alrik, pounding him into the ice, lacerating his arms and chest. Only the Firehawk’s use of a shard of ice warded the beast off, but not before it left its mark upon Alrik.

He had commissioned his helm then. The faceplate is formed into the snarling visage of Váli, an act of remembrance, so that the Firehawk will never forget the day that he was nearly killed. The eye pieces are cold, deep claret. 

He harbours a resentment of the Ice Bear, and vows that one day, he will take its hide.

Personality: Obtrusive, loud and criticizing. These three words best describe Alrik. He is arrogant, believing himself better than most, stubbornly denying the fact that he is not. He is not afraid to speak his own mind, something which had previously landed him in the bad books of his Packmates and Company brethren. 

Background: Before their ending, the Firehawks had been a large, marauding band of warriors. They had pillaged their way across many of Fenris’ lands, slaughtering and enslaving, earning themselves a reputation as murderers and unsophisticated dogs. After cutting a swathe of Fenris in their name, they had settled down on a chain of islands deep in the Great Ocean, the Firehawks themselves settling on the one named Varg. From there, they continued their assaults, but largely becoming weaker.

Alrik Firehawk was the son of the most prominent chieftain, one who’s name has since been forgotten, but a man of little honour and ruthless ambition. However, the slaves had grown evermore tired with their semi-incompetent masters. Alrik, then fifteen cycles, had fought valiantly by his beloved, brutalizing and abusive father.

In blind fury, the Firehawks had carved through the captured tribes folk, killing indiscriminately in their bloodlust. However, Alrik had been run-through by several blades and cast into the raging rivers by a mob of angry folk. After several hours of being dead, he was found by an armoured giant, clad in the blue-grey of the Space Wolves; the Sky Warriors; Gods amongst Men.

His early moments as a Space Wolf were filled with impassioned, fevered devotion. He had fought for and with his Pack, committing atrocities against the treacherous inhabitants of Hecutor. But his feelings of brotherhood were soon shattered, when they came up against the Alpha Legion. To Alrik, these were his brothers, all sharing the blood of the Emperor in his veins. 

Embittered that his Pack did not have similar beliefs, he cut himself off from them, acting aggressively to their consistent advances. This dragged on through the latter days of the war, finally ending in a confrontation with Vermundr, of which, his Pack Leader was victorious.

The battle against the Orks had been one which Alrik could not forget. The odiferous apes had taken two of his brothers, Haladas with a rocket, Freyr being cleft open by the Orkish leader, at the cost of the thing’s oversized hand. This distraction, while snubbing Freyr out, had opened up the opportunity for Blackmane to strike, ending the fell beast.

Rumours have since persisted that, after this act, the Pack is a young praetorian guard; a youthful, brash and feral version of the slightly more sophisticated Wolf Guard. These rumours, stemmed from jealousy, perhaps, have not affected Alrik whatsoever. If anything, he has taken them in his advantage, neither denying nor confirming them, merely manipulating.

In the aftermath of Beta-Phi XII, the Wolf Lord had gifted each member of the Pack with a piece of Kjarl’s armoury. In Alrik’s case, the esteemed warrior had betrothed him with a Cretacian flaying knife. During Kjarl’s youth, he had fought alongside the Flesh Eaters of Sanguinius, and after his acts of bold bravery, had been gifted with it from one of the accursed Angels. 

The blade itself is long and broad, formed from the finest of Cretacian metals, the pommel itself taken from the tusk of one of the planets deadly fauna. The edges of the blade are articulated and smooth, not meant for hacking motions, but rather gentle, guided slices. Etched and coloured on the blade, is the Chapter heraldry - A bloody teardrop, encircled by jagged-edged whiteness. 

Alrik wields this with pride, and keeps it in a scabbard upon his chest, ready for a quick draw if needed. Since the closing moments on Hecutor; Alrik’s relationship with the Pack has slowly been reformed. He is still somewhat unaccepted of the newcomers, pompous and contemptuous, particularly brutal in his training regimes.

Equipment: A Chainsword, crimson runes upon each tooth, each denoting a Fenrisian war-symbol, _Asaen_, his Bolt Pistol, which has served him greatly in recent times; and finally, Kjarl's flaying blade.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ok, I lied. I'm joining. Sue me!

Name: Azahd 

Age: 23

Appearance: Azahd is taller than your average space wolf. His skin is tight pulled over his muscles, but that it true of all space marines. Before it was all cut off, his hair was a pure black. Even after a few days, he already has a black cap over his head. His eyes are an ice blue, much like Worldsea itself. Because Azahd has not seen any real action, the only notable scars on his body are the two which stretch from his arm-pits to the bottom of the sternum, which are his death scars from when he was 'killed'. 

Personality: Azahd's personality is three layered. The first is a lively, warm wolf, who enjoys the company of his brothers. This layer is often friendly and co-operative with his superiors, but level-headed (for a Blood Claw).

The second layer comes out under pressure, aggravation or loss. This layers is one of almost pure animistic rage. At this layer, Azahd is hard to reason with, and any form of clear thinking is almost gone entirely. Whilst this is useful for combat abilities, is does make him liable to rash and stupid decisions, which may prove fatal one day.

The third layer only comes out in the most extreme of circumstances. This layer goes past the animistic fury and becomes the pure cunning of the hunter. At this stage of emotion, all concern for law, order and any form of innate morals are lost. Whom so-ever has pushed him into this layer is the object of an unrelenting, viscous, and potentially evil pursuit of vengeance.

Background: As is common place amongst the Fenrisian tribes, the battle for land is on-going. Azahd's tribe was one, like many, which relied on fishing as there primary source of food. However, there are and were many rival bands which were competing for the same food resources. Inevitably, clashes happen. Out on the water, going over-board is not only dangerous, it's deadly. Any mistakes are fatal.

On one such occasion, Azahd was out with his tribe on their flagship when they were attacked by a rival tribe, the Thunderfists. As the two groups of ships engaged each other, the flagship was boarded by the rival clan's leaders and most elite warriors. As more and more warriors were cut down by hardened veterans, Azahd passed from his natural state to a berserk rage. Even though he was a comparative boy, his deceptive stature and agility proved to be many a warrior's undoing. 

It wasn't until he watched his captain and honour guard, amongst whom was his father, that Azahd's prowess full appeared. Passing through his age and channeling it into a cunning fury, he cut down warriors with twice his years in experience. Knowing that he would never make his way undetected to the rival leader, Azahd used his blades to climb up the masts. From this vantage point he could pounce onto the giant of a man who was leading the assault. Had he known what he meant, he might have noticed the eagle soaring overhead. They never came out that far to sea. However, his mind was focused on only one thing; bloody revenge. Grabbing a piece of rope, Azahd swung down and landed on the captain's back. The giant man struggled to throw him off, and that he did. But not before his blade lid across his blade the captain's throat. 

As Azahd fell to the floor, he started to notice that he was already bleeding from several cuts and wounds over his body. Although he had bested several opponents, they had left their mark on him. As he stood up, the captain's second in command ran at him with twin blades. Suffering from blood-loss and falling into unconsciousness, Azahd was helpless to avoid the duel slicing motion that tore through his ribs and lungs, and he collapsed bleeding to the floor. The last thing he noticed was the strange eagle circling above. When Azahd woke up, he was in the Fang. And the rest is history, or will be when Azahd makes a name for himself....

Weapons: Bolt pistol, chainsword, combat knife, and frag grenades

Hope this is all ok darkreever, and ignore my previous comment. I've realized I have 3 weeks of study leave and only like 6/7 exams, so I'm sure I can find 5 or 6 hours to make the posts necessary k:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Njord

Age: 24

Appearence: As a fresh Blood Claw, Njords hair head is completely shaved bare and his face clean shaven, though before his transformation his hair was a rough tangle of dirty brown hair. His facial features are sharp and angular with high cheek bones lending him a cunning visage. His eyes are a golden yellow with black pin pricks for pupils, just like those of the wolves themselves. Physically Njord is unexceptional, beyond the obvious superhuman stature of an astartes, if anything he is leaner than usual, though of course still enormous compared to the man he once was.

Personality: Whilst Njord is a hot headed and boisterous as any other Blood Claw, he also posseses a cunning and sharp mind, much like his features and incorporates this into his fighting style. Some would call him cynical, but in reality Njord is a pragmatist to the core, though he tends to keep such thoughts to himself.

Background: Njord can remember little before his arrival at the Fang and infamous Test of Morkai. What little he does remember is much like any other son of Fenris, he grew up in a tribe, ever on the move to adapt to the ever changing skin of the world. From the very youngest age he knew how to fight, hunt and learnt the lessons of loyalty and family. He had always heard the Gothis tales of the sky gods who watched over the tribes of Fenris, watching, waiting, yet never intervening with the tribes themselves, apart from the very rare occasions in which they might come and steal away some of the youngest and most promising men the tribes had to offer.

One fateful day brought them to Njord. He was out on the hunt with his tribe, tracking a lone wolf through a light storm, if such a thing existed on Fenris. They had tracked it for many days, several of the tribe had suggested they turn back, that there was something eerily wrong about this days hunt, but Njord insisted they carry on, desperate to skin the wolf and wear its hide proudly. But then then tables were turned, as the cry of howls echoed all around them, the tribe came to the terrible conclusion. The hunters had become the hunted. They were set upon by a fierce pack of wolves, ravenous and numerous, lead directly to them by the suposed lone wolf. Closing ranks the tribe fought with courage and honour, like any Fenrisian should. But the wolves were many and the hunters tired. 

Eventually it came down to just a trio of wolves and Njord himself, including the lone wolf, evidently the alpha male of the pack. Njord howled out a last cry to his ancestors and desperatly charged the wolf. His weapon was knocked from his hand almost instantly and in desperation he swung out a fist, knocking one of the alpha males long fangs from his mouth. Gripping tight the fang he stabbed into the wolfs eye, half blinding it forever. But then the wolves descended upon him, greviously wounding him. The end had finally come for Njord, the end of his very short life. Then there came a roll of thunder, deep booms across the plain. Two of the wolves vanished in a cloud of blood, though the alpha male somehow vanished back into the snow. Njord looked up through his death haze to see an immense shape above him, it had to be one of the sky gods themselves. He coughed out some blood and stammered to the giant "My tale is at and end" But the sky god looked down at him and slowly shook his head, regarding him with the glowing eyes before saying in a deep rumbling voice "No son of Fenris. It is just beginning".

Weapons and Equipment: Njords armour, like all Space Wolves is adorned with fetishes, teeth, talismans and adorned with various runes across its surface. Cheif among these talismans though is the fang of the alpha wolf that he fought that secured his place amongst the astartes. It hangs proudly around his neck, lying on his breastplate, whilst not a particularly remarkable talisman or from one of the great beasts, it still has a deep meaning to Njord. His other equipment is as standard for a Blood Claw, all like his armour adorned with fetishes, a bolt pistol, combat knife, several grenades and of course, the deadly chainsword. Njord prides himself in his skill with the weapon, considering himself to be quite an able duelist.


----------



## komanko

Reever do you mind telling me until when the recruitment thread will be open for applicants?


----------



## Serpion5

Quick question Darkreever, I have a space wolf char in DestroyerHive`s Rp, is it okay with you if I revise him and use him again? Take him from a wolf guard back to a blood claw and use this to tell of his youth? 

If not, I`m happy to create a new one, just thought I`d give it a shot.


----------



## darkreever

Right, sorry for no responses yesterday, life and such.

Answering things in reverse order (because I can:biggrin




Serpion said:


> Quick question Darkreever, I have a space wolf char in DestroyerHive`s Rp, is it okay with you if I revise him and use him again? Take him from a wolf guard back to a blood claw and use this to tell of his youth?
> 
> If not, I`m happy to create a new one, just thought I`d give it a shot.


Go with a new character, for all we know both RP's are chronologically running at the same time period. Were that one explicitly set in a later time period, or this an earlier one, I would say go for it.

A big thing is if you use a character like that, your assuming that everything thats done here will see him follow through till later. And as I displayed in the previous Claw, I am willing to kill off characters as punishment.





komanko said:


> Reever do you mind telling me until when the recruitment thread will be open for applicants?


Recruitment ends when we are about 75% into the RP, because at that point your simply will not be able to develop enough with your character and I don't have much care for all fighting and card-board characters as some of you are aware.





Angel of Blood said:


> Character sheet


Character looks good, but change hunting the wolf for several hours to several days.




Deus said:


> Character sheet


Its more like 2-3 hours, and character sheet looks fine though change mentioning of captains to either chieftains or champions.


Dark Angel, unxpekted, and Vilhelm; I have spoken with each of you and your characters are fine.




BlackGuard said:


> Character sheet


Looks good, nothing I want changed.




revan said:


> Characetr sheet


I am actually going to say no to the powerfist at this time. Sorry revan, but looks like you'll have to make due with the pistol and chainsword and knife. Otherwise he is fine.




Lord Ramo said:


> Characetr sheet


Your character is good, but lose the chainsword and take back the bolt pistol.


All in all things are looking pretty good; Five new characters and four confirmed returning characters (and I have little doubt of the return of the fifth.)

Look to the first post in the next fourteen or so hours. I will be putting up the rules I forgot to put in, along with some other information. (Like post minimum and the cut off for new characters and things of that nature.) Don't worry about searching for it, I'll make sure the whole thing is in this lime green colour.


----------



## revan4559

Alright ill edit my character sheet in a moment then DR.


----------



## Doelago

Ok, now that I can join up, I assume that my old character was killed off?


----------



## dark angel

One thing - I noticed that Dues's character was attacked by the Thunderfists, but surely they were destroyed?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Cheers, edited accordingly.


----------



## revan4559

Changed my character sheet aswell Reever.


----------



## darkreever

A name can be passed and taken up again, just like some names can become synonymous with ill tidings or bad luck, so can others be for bravery or courage or fortune.

If memory serves, though the thunderfist tribe was destroyed, didn't they essentially wipe out the opposing tribe in the process? At the very least, they would have cost the opposing tribe more than they bargained for.


----------



## Euphrati

_'Russ' legacy is more than a Saga told by skjald at fireside, my wolfbrother. His spirit lives inside us all, echoed in every beat of our hearts as we stalk the darkness between stars. Never forget that.'_

Name: Keris

Age: 27

Appearance: Keris’ build is powerful but lithe; favouring lean, corded muscle over hulking strength. Keris’ eyes are a glacial ice-blue, his piercing gaze holding intensity tempered by an innate wisdom. Keris keeps his mane of raven-black hair shorn tightly to the scalp on the sides, leaving a top crest that has the propensity to bristle much like the hackles of an agitated wolf. A pale knot of scar tissue marks Keris’ left torso and ribs, the vestiges of the vicious wound he received from the twisted claw of a possessed marine.

Background: His memories of a life before are strangely soft-edged as if they belonged to another, yet Keris understands that life has provided the raw material that, in his mortal death and re-birth as a Sky Warrior, shape the path he now walks. Taken to Asaheim at the edge of death, Keris proved his strength in the trials placed before him and, though exhausted and rimed in a coat of storm driven frost, Keris’ strides had not faltered when he had trudged up the final steps of ice-slick flint to present himself back at the massive main gate of the Fang after his final test. 

Chosen for the company of the youngest Wolf Lord, the legendary Ragnar Blackmane, Keris took his first steps beyond the soil of Fenris at the call of the Great Wolf in quelling a mounting revolt in the Auelk system. Yet, within the shadows there lurked a darker threat- the venomous sons of the Hydra, the traitorous Alpha Legion whispered poisoned words with forked tongues. It was in an ambush of the Traitors that Keris’ mentor, Grey Hunter Kjarl, was slain; leaving the pack of Blood Claws without a packleader. 

Keris found himself honoured with a personal oath, sworn warrior to warrior, to Blackmane himself; to guide and follow Vermundr as the new leader in exchange for Keris’ bloodoath to slay Kjarl’s murderer. Keris is not blind to the weight that he has accepted for his packbrothers as they look to him for guidance, nor to the unspoken honour and trust that has been placed upon him by his Lord.

The fights that followed tested the Claw from within and without. Keris’ tenacious fervor, quiet wisdom, devotion to his duty and wolfbrothers as unfaltering as the Fang itself, his saga’s ferocity in battle written in the lifeblood of the AllFather’s enemies. Facing down Kjarl’s murderer, Keris found his skills tested to the limits and the Serpent was forced to flee… leaving behind his left hand to Keris’ fury. Yet, Keris found himself also facing a test of wills with a warpbeast where his very soul was the prize. The young Wolf’s purity of faith and diamond-hard spirit denied the corruption, a feat that has not gone unnoticed by the elder Wolves.

In the fight upon the Beta-Phi XII station, Keris was with Haladas when the Blood Claw died; shouldering Keris aside from the path of a careening rokkit. The near berserk fury that followed saw Keris repaying the lifedebt and exacting vengeance by ripping the ork responsible into a mass of bloody flesh and shattered bone. The pack also saw the loss of Freyr who, in an act of heroic sacrifice, averted a deathblow meant for Lord Blackmane at the cost of his own life. _Claw Guard_, young legends; Keris has heard the rumours that their pack is favoured in Blackmane’s vanguard over others and cannot deny the potent ferocity that fighting at his Wolf Lord’s side brings.

In the time since their return to Fenris, the Wolf Lord summoned Keris and presented the young Wolf with an honour gift- the chainsword of Grey Hunter Kjarl. A gift that Keris nearly refused out of honour as he has yet to complete the bloodoath he swore upon his mentor’s murderer. It was with Blackmane’s solemn respect and a deepening knowledge of the Wolf Lord’s personal friendship with Kjarl that Keris accepted the honour of bearing the weapon; swearing that the beat of the Serpent’s lifeblood would end by the sword’s gleaming ebony teeth. The chainsword is as black as Morkai’s heart, exquisitely forged from a material with the appearance of onyx and a hilt wrapped in an ancient reptile’s scaled hide. Runescript, etched in the tongue of a world of darkness and flame, crawls down the length of the blade’s spine marking the weapon’s name… Ime’Ta.

Personality: Keris’ tenacity and fierceness in battle are honed by an unwavering devotion and unyielding will… as well as a stubborn refusal of his own physical limits. The gifts of Russ run deep within Keris’ lifeblood, most notably his keen sense of smell and his close bond with his inner wolfspirit, however he quickly becomes agitated when forced to endure confined spaces for any length of time and warp travel draws an uneasy restlessness from his beast that Keris deals with by stalking the long hallways of the Fist of Russ. Keris is ever watchful of his wolfbrothers, both new and old, ensuring that the pack’s humours and paths remain true to Russ and the AllFather.

Weapons: Kjarl's chainsword- Ime'Ta, bolt pistol, combat knife, frag grenades.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

oh man, im so excited for this to start hahaha its like im on the verge of daemonhood again


----------



## Euphrati

Forgive me for the double post Reever, but I wanted to comment on something but keep my character sheet clean.

Angel of Blood- Golden, black-pinned eyes are a mark of the Wulfen in the Great Companies since Russ' departure. As a Blood Claw... a mark like that is ill-omened and eyes will always be on you.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Indeed, something your all watching character can keep an eye on.


----------



## dark angel

That's what Iorek is for. :wink: 

Also - Yeah, fair enough on the name thing. I was rereading the Ragnar novels, so when I read that, I thought it was odd.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Made the necessary change darkreever.


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Iorek "Ghostwolf"

A title gifted to him by keris as he strode forth upon the snarl of the wolf spirit to end the life that had stolen his blood brother from him. The traitor denied him the opportunity, the scent his heart had captured, floating away upon the whispers of the wind.

Ghostwolf is apt in the colour of his skin, as pale as the snows atop fenris's highest peak, yet also a play upon the changes in Iorek's heart. A ghost of his former self he stalks the corridors of the Fist of Russ to haunt the practice chambers deep within

Age: 32

Appearance: Pure white skin, the curse of his tribes albinism, his whole left side now riddled with scars, his body torn apart by the explosive device his moment of hesitation failed to stop. Particularly haunting. the empty eye socket of his left eye which he has refused to replace with a bionic. The empty eye reminds him of his dishonour and failure against the alpha legion whilst t joy of shooting, the beautiful emptiness of martial skill with a bolt pistol is something he would not facilitate with technology. 

Two other scars riddle his form, one upon his ribs, which pains him little, the other a great gash across his midriff that still burns with the anguish of regret and remembrance. 

Tall and broad, he stands like Vermundr, average for a marine, though perhaps he has an inch in height over the packleader, whilst his brother bears that inch across the chest. His hair is shaven, a small yet straight nose now kinked by yet another scar from the battle before and his single eye still gleams a bright blood red, now tinged around the pupil with the smallest flecks of deep bright gold. 

Personality: Much has changed in Iorek yet two things have remained. He is still a perfectionist riddled with a deep burning ambition. He is obsessed with practice, working tirelessly over the months to overcome the problems the blindness in his left eye and the lack of depth perception that affords him. It has lead him to rely ever more upon the wolf spirit, its harsh growls a sense that something assails him from the left allowing him to turn with supernatural speed to block and counter.

His accuracy is almost as good as it used to be at range whilst his shots within close combat are better than ever, yet it is that almost the bites deep and he often throws his bolt pistol aside to assuage his hatred in the sweat filled arena of the practice cages, something he would never have done in yester years.

Now he works tirelessly at both arts, his sleep a fitful and restless hour before he pads back to his relentless assault upon servitors.

His relationship with the pack is fragmented at best, though not through faults from his pack brothers. There is a deep bitterness within Iorek that leaves a bitter taste in his mouth, that while his packbrothers stock has risen, his has fallen, the honor afforded upon the pack as a whole a stark odds with his own dishonour. He is now taciturn, his scent a mass of turmoiled emotions that writhe and fall in undulating waves of rage and tranquility, that sets those that know him best's hair upon edge.

He is no longer the brother that laughed and joked as he entered the great hall his hands upon the pauldrons of his brethren. When others laugh he remains quiet and when silence dims the packbrothers a grim chuckle will often ring from his throat.

He stands aside by choice, not by necessity for he is not ready to be welcomed back into the fold, not able to shrug off the lead coat of his dishonour. In battle he now follows orders to the letter, following the packleader without question, whether from loyalty or from fear of dishonour not even Iorek could tell, his charges echoed by the snarl of a wolf upon his lips as he hacks and slashes, his deep thrusting cuts interspersed with the deep booming bark of his bolt pistol. 

Background: Iorek and his tribe were cursed with Albinism and though they were powerful they gradually began to fall into stagnation. Whilst other tribes raided and plundered the Rarkan tribe were happy to spend their time upon Varg feasting and drinking. The island was attacked by the vicious Firehawk tribe and though the tribesman of Rarkan attempted to defend their stronghold their swords were blunt and their walls where easily overrun. The tribe preferred to die rather than become slaves yet with his last act Iorek's father dived to push his son over the cliff saving him from enslavement. He fell into the water and was dashed upon the rocks . Iorek's back was broken and he was washed upon the shore to find a figure in armour standing above him. He was 12 years old at the time. Iorek doesn't remember anything except the wolf priest standing above him, agony and two words that his father muttered as he pushed him "Be prepared".

Once this lead to a great hatred of alrik yet evens and animosity towards others has left this burning hatred extinguished for now, yet who knows what may spark it once more. A single campaign against tyranids precursed the campaign against the alpha legionnaires inspired rebellion. The tyranid campaign is one he refuses to speak of, with memories that are now a precursor of his possible future. It is a thought that laces his dreams, the fear entwining his soul in a serpents grip. 

Early on upon the campaign, Iorek was sent upon another path from his blood brother Njoror, who was in a valiant if idiotic attack upon an alpha legionnaire. Upon reunion with the pack, Vermundr assuaged Iorek's doubts assuring him of his blood brothers safety. In the aftermath of the ambush, which occured as iorek lead the pack, and lead to the grey hunter Kjarl's death, the scent of Njoror upon a legionnaire tickled his nostrils and eventually the necklace of Njoror was placed in his palm and the death of a brother confirmed. An oath he swore to avenge his brothers death yet in a rage Iorek turned upon vermundr, bitterness and hatred lacing his tongue at his pack brothers lies, a loathing confounded when the actions in question were acclaimed as noble and neccessary by the wolf lord with Vermundrs ascension to pack leader. The wolf spirit within Iorek incensed by loss, rage and confusion rose once more, became stronger in nature and now iorek grapples with it, a desperate duel for his soul.

Bitter and twisted his hatred divided the pack, coming to a head in a duel between Iorek and the pack leader after he disgraced himself before the inquisitor with a anger filled confrontation between wolves which lead to his expulsion from the company, pending trial. Within the eventual duel Iorek refused to fight, seeing the pointlessness of the situatuin, that however it resulted, one brother would remain bitter, that there was no winner however the duel panned out.

Upon the fist of russ in a dastardly attempt by the alpha legion to cripple there flag ship that Iorek hesitated and was blown asunder by a bomb of the alpha legion. Yet that was not the only wound Iorek would taken within that battle. As the Stormcaller battled a sorceror in a fit of fear for the stormcallers safety, fury and frustration at the absence of Njoror's killer he flung himself at the sorceror only to find himself impaled upon his blade. A battle with the wolf within unfurled as Iorek lay comatosed and unaware under the eyes of his brethren as he dueled upon the peaks of fenris with the wolf that attempted to steal his soul. Through rage he defied it yet he did not defeat it, and it still burns within, a fight that will come to head once more.

The deaths of freyr and Haladlas at the hands of the orks had the least effect upon him, his mind wrapped up in the deaths of others and past events, he was well shielded from there deaths, which affected others to varying degrees.

Blackmane called him aside and like the others a piece of wargear was offered to him, a tribute to their growth as a pack and the memory of Kjal. Unlike the others, Iorek rejected the gift outright, maintaining he had dishonored Kjal's teachings and his memory in the recent campaign and that he feels he must regain his place within the pack and within his own mind before he can be worthy of such a mighty gift. Blackmane challenged him, mentioning that to use the weapons to avenge Kjal's death was a way of regaining his honour yet Iorek maintainted that avenging Kjal though an obligation of every member of the pack, the death was not his to take, that his dishonour was not merely the circumstance of Kjal's death but his actions that had stained the memory of his teachings.

He had a bloodoath, an oath he would claim with the pistol he bore in his left hand, when he had claimed his oath and become worthy of the gift he would take it and bear it in battle to honour his mentors memory. 

Weapons: bolt pistol, chainsword, frag grenades


----------



## unxpekted22

Deathbringer 
Euphrati 
Angel of Blood 
Deus Mortis 
dark angel
Vilhelm 
BlackGuard 
Revan4559 
Lord Ramo 


wow, couldn't have hoped for a better crew for the sequel, this is legit.


----------



## darkreever

It is a rather interesting line-up of characters. And with any luck, we may see one or two more in before things start. (Though when that is your not getting out of me.)

What is interesting me most of all will be the differences/conflict of the older wolves (and by older I mean more veteran members of the pack) and the younger wolves as they mesh together. Granted, these new characters were chosen by Vermundr, who may very well have had input from the others, and have been training together for the better part of the last four/five months.

So everyone is familiar with each other to a degree. You all might not know, or care for, every single detail of each others life story, but you do know each other by name and have a feel for each other.


----------



## Serpion5

*Krahl*

Name: Krahl

Age: 24

Appearance: As a human, was tall and of medium build. Translated to astartes his physiology didn`t change much, making him taller than average but no more or less muscular than most of his fellows. His facial features are sharp and angular, he has a pointed chin and nose and his red hair was shaven in keeping with chapter tradition. Typically shuns the use of a helmet but is not so arrogant as to attempt particularly harrowing missions with inadequate protection. 

Personality: Krahl has yet to truly grow up, and as such will boast incessantly of his past accomplishments, of which suspiciously few appear to be on record. He never shuns a fight, though he is not foolish enough to think himself immortal. He will resort to dirty tactics in a heartbeat if odds look against him in any way, and has no compunctions with seeing inferiors (re: humans) suffer if it will ensure success.

Outside of battle, Krahl enjoys the company of his fellows though whether that enjoyment is returned is tenuous at best. He actively engages in all manner of contests, be they arm wrestling, drinking or sparring. Despite all this, Krahl is not devoid of respect for authority and takes his duty to the greater pack seriously. Though he has as yet made no effort in such a regard, he does one day hope to reach the ranks of the Wolf Guard.

History: Krahl was born to one of the southermost tribes of Fenris, a people known as the Spirit Singers. The Singers tribe was renowned in the area for having higher numbers of shamen than most, and was well respected among its neighbours. Krahl was the only son of six not to show talent in this field, and as such was forced to earn a living as a hunter. 

On his thirteenth birthday he succeeded in his rite of passage and passed into manhood. In the celebration Krahl was every bit as loudmouthed and rowdy as ever, and vowed to make his chosen bride the happiest woman on Fenris. Before he could choose a woman however the tribe came under attack from a rival who had grown jealous of the tribe`s influence and sought to upset the balace of power in their favour. Being so highly regarded meant that the Spirit Singers were fairly ill equipped to fight off a full scale attack, the bulk of their forces being hunters and traders. There were a select few who were able to hold their own miraculously, Krahl among them. As the battle wore on the survivors looked doomed, and chose to make their final stand at the village cemetery. 

As is the way of the Vlka Fenryka, recruitment was a constant search and at this time a group of the Rout had chosen to watch this conflict. As the defenders readied themselves to die fighting, the Wolf priest overseeing recruitment began his approach. 

A gale of chilling wind cropped up and beset all the combatants with a localised storm that chilled their bones with cold and tore their flesh with hail. These dozen survivors continued to fight, mere hunters and fishermen besting trained warriors. In that, the priest reasoned, there was the mark of greatness. Of those dozen, only Krahl successfully survived the transformation into an astartes. 

Wargear: Krahl carries a bolt pistil and a combat blade, disdaining the irritating thrum of a chainsword.

-- -- -- 

This okay Reever? Still accepting?


----------



## Angel of Blood

On a small note, you should be bald/shaven being a Blood Claw.


----------



## Serpion5

Ah! That`s right. Will fix, thanks AoB! :grin:


----------



## Euphrati

You don't have to be totally bald (unless that is what you want!). Blood Claws have *most *of their head shaved- but are allowed a patch/strip/small topknot/nape of the neck braid. They cannot have a beard however, until they reach the rank of Grey Hunter... something that Ragnar Blackmane never did and why, even as a Wolf Lord, he still goes clean shaven on his face.

Another note- the Wolf Priests are the ones who oversee recruitment and they don't intervene in inner-tribal fighting. When a warrior who catches their eye falls to the blades/wounds of his foes is when the Wolf Priest will step forward from his watchful view over the battle and gather up the bleeding, broken body.

*Edit*- Also, don't be surprised if Darkreever's storyline/fluff is more in line with W. King's Ragnar series and less with Abnett's HH novel _Prospero Burns_ as PB wasn't even a rumour when The Claw started.


----------



## komanko

Gonna throw my character in also after all, thats of course Reever says OK to my 3 PMs XD
I know I am gonna suffer for this... 6 RPs is not an easy task  At least I am not a GM anymore


----------



## dark angel

Ah, all of you newcomers are going to hate Alrik. :grin:


----------



## komanko

and why is that?


----------



## dark angel

Everyone hates Alrik. Everyone, that is, 'cept maybe Keris, but he's a looney. :wink:

Nah, he's just not the friendliest of types. Especially if it concerns the Pack!


----------



## Euphrati

Wisdom may seem like loonacy to a mind with such limited scope ... :spiteful:

Keris does not hate any of his wolfbrothers, in fact he quite likes Alrik. Keris finds the application of blunt force to his stubborn packmate's skull to be a satisfying way to ensure his advice is heeded.


----------



## Deus Mortis

dark angel said:


> Everyone hates Alrik. Everyone, that is, 'cept maybe Keris, but he's a looney. :wink:
> 
> Nah, he's just not the friendliest of types. Especially if it concerns the Pack!


I'm sure Azahd and Alrik can get along just as well as Astelan and Solaki :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

Oh, this is going to be fun, then. :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

On a slight side note, as far as hair goes does that mean I can have one of those pony-tails like Jedi Padawan? Just an idea I had :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

The anticipation is starting to get to me now....


----------



## komanko

Darkreever forced me to scrape half my character  I had such an epic background


----------



## Euphrati

One thing that many novice rp'ers forget is that a background is less about 'epic past deeds' and more about creating a foundation for your character's personality, quirks, and/or flaws... particularly in the case of younger characters.

The desire to stand out from the start can create a stumbling block for the player in the long run because they are focused too much on past events that they came up with outside of the rp and less on the interactions and choices their character makes within the bounds of the storyline.

Space Wolves (and most Astartes in general) place little weight upon their lives before they were chosen for the trails of Russ- for what does the brief past-life of a mortal mean to a warrior re-borne with the blood of one of mankind's greatest heroes running through his veins? Perhaps there is the shadow of greatness within that life, but it is the character's actions within the rp itself that will see his saga written across the stars.


----------



## komanko

Just a note, my previous background had completely nothing to do with the character itself but more of a how he became an Astarte. 



Euphrati said:


> The desire to stand out from the start can create a stumbling block for the player in the long run because they are focused too much on past events that they came up with outside of the rp and less on the interactions and choices their character makes within the bounds of the storyline.


I don't think there is a connection between the past events and the choices during the storyline, seriously, I just can't see any connection. I can write the most epic background ever on how my character destroyed an entire planet full of necrons but so what, it doesnt mean I will be sticking it into everyones face during the whole roleplay.

There is also the slight possibility that I misunderstood what you mean by that.


----------



## Euphrati

komanko said:


> Just a note, my previous background had completely nothing to do with the character itself but more of a how he became an Astarte.


Your statement is _entirely_ at odds with itself. How your Blood Claw became one of the legendary Sky Warriors is paramount to the building of the character's foundations. What he has faced would, and should, shape him in more ways than the physical changes wrought upon his flesh and bones.



komanko said:


> I don't think there is a connection between the past events and the choices during the storyline, seriously, I just can't see any connection. I can write the most epic background ever on how my character destroyed an entire planet full of necrons but so what, it doesnt mean I will be sticking it into everyones face during the whole roleplay.
> 
> There is also the slight possibility that I misunderstood what you mean by that.


Actually, there _should_ be connections between past events a character has faced and their present-day choices in the way of their knowledges and reactions to the world around them. Those connections may not be glaringly direct and in-your-face, but they are there none the less even if they are only a tiny facet of the greater whole.

Those are the details that breathe life into the character and take him/her beyond a one-dimensional, stereotyped facade.


----------



## komanko

I bow down, your point has been made:victory:


----------



## unxpekted22

One thing you should know about euphrati, komanko: she is pretty much always right.


----------



## komanko

Yea, I just learned it the hard way, I guess that you thought that you should BARGE IN AND RUB IT IN MORE, DIDN'T YA!!! 

*cleans shirt from spit and dust*

Yes, so, yes...


----------



## Serpion5

Euphrati said:


> One thing that many novice rp'ers forget is that a background is less about 'epic past deeds' and more about creating a foundation for your character's personality, quirks, and/or flaws... particularly in the case of younger characters.
> 
> The desire to stand out from the start can create a stumbling block for the player in the long run because they are focused too much on past events that they came up with outside of the rp and less on the interactions and choices their character makes within the bounds of the storyline.
> 
> Space Wolves (and most Astartes in general) place little weight upon their lives before they were chosen for the trails of Russ- for what does the brief past-life of a mortal mean to a warrior re-borne with the blood of one of mankind's greatest heroes running through his veins? Perhaps there is the shadow of greatness within that life, but it is the character's actions within the rp itself that will see his saga written across the stars.





Euphrati said:


> Actually, there _should_ be connections between past events a character has faced and their present-day choices in the way of their knowledges and reactions to the world around them. Those connections may not be glaringly direct and in-your-face, but they are there none the less even if they are only a tiny facet of the greater whole.
> 
> Those are the details that breathe life into the character and take him/her beyond a one-dimensional, stereotyped facade.


:goodpost: My new mission is to do this thing, I had not considered background so important in a char`s actions, instead always using personality as a guide. I shall reflect more on the past now I think.


----------



## G0arr

I’ve been debating since I saw this, and am finally going with my original instinct. I really liked the Great Crusade, was kinda sad when it stopped.
I’m not a big fan of Space Wolves so I hope this one doesn’t suck.

Name: Yngvar

Age: 25

Appearance: Yngvar is not a large space wolf, neither is he a small one. His build allows him both agility and strength in equal proportions. He has deeply tanned rough skin that always appears dry. One of his eyes is a light blue almost silver and the other appears to be a light green. There is a single braid of red/black hair coming from the back of his shaved head. On his chest is a pair of scars each surrounded with a tattoo. He uses a suit of Mark 6 armor that is unadorned except for a hunter’s spearhead charm.

Personality: Yngvar is a rather simplistic man. He does not use guile or charm instead he is often blunt and focused. He shows contempt and scorn for his foes, as he does the weak. To his allies he shows strength and respect, especially to those he sees as his warrior brothers. To the few he sees as his true brothers he vows not only his strength, but even his life. These true brothers are those he can be found in the company of most often on or off the battle field. He uses a hunting tactic involving complimentary actions to ensure a kill. The first is the aggressor who draws the prey in and keeps its attention. The second is the hunter who moves in once the aggressor has his foe’s attention. This makes Yngvar effective with others, but less effective when completely alone.

Background: Yngvar has held onto little of his life as a normal human. He was found on a ambush with a war spear through his chest still clinging to life. With him there were only a handful of tribe members who had been ambushed by a far superior foe. Yngvar had killed men with little more than a skinning knife, and hunting spear. During his training as a Space Wolf he has shown an affinity for team and hunting tactics, but less for single.
His training with his new ‘pack’ has allowed him to form bonds of friendship, and bonds of family replacing the tribe he has lost. For his future he does no care what his place within the companies becomes as long as he has brothers to fight along side.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Combat Knife, and Frag Grenades.


----------



## darkreever

Sorry about not being around these last few days, a brief run through of things for those interested in why:

For the last three months I have been working on a project requiring me to construct a mechanical device, perform some form of testing on it, and creating a report as well as presenting my work to others.

Thursday marked my presentation, and Friday was the due date of the report. This week I have been scrambling, because the report is a rather comprehensive piece weighing in at around eighty pages with zero fluff or bullshit.

Saturday (yesterday) was dedicated to celebrating, when my team and I were informed that our report was to be the template-basis of future reports for later incarnations of the project. Plus we got an A, amongst other things, so much celebrations ensued.




Front overall









Rear view









Close up, motors and battery mounts









Close up, electronic speed controller and receiver









Close up, camera mount front









Close up, camera mount rear












Now getting back to things here:


G0arr said:


> Character sheet


Interesting character and welcome aboard, through the course of things do not be surprised if I have things expanded upon. 



Komanko said:


> Character sheet in my inbox


See my comments in the latest PM


All in all, things look pretty good. I believe we have six confirmed new characters, with Komanko's on his way, and five returning characters.

Not going to give any exact time-frame, but the action thread may be going up before the end of next week.


And for anyone interested, I will be attaching pictures of my project, hidden in spoiler tags, a bit later today.

Now I am off to eventually get posts into DasOmen's deathwatch RP and revan's fantasy RP, hopefully both before the end of tonight. (Because I'm expecting a PM from emporershand as some of you may know.)


----------



## komanko

OOC: Now that you made me edit him he feels so empty  Anyway, hope I corrected what you asked for, just tell me if you need something else edited.

Name: Frostulfr 

Age: 27 


Appearance: Frostulf stands at 7.6ft outside of his armour, he has a muscular build which is well suited for close combat, completely bald and shaven as most of the Blood Claws are, he has a triangular face, and slightly high cheekbones and a slightly hooked nose. Before he was completely shaven Frostulf had long black hair which nearly reached the middle of his back. His skin is very pale even for a fenrisian, his eyes are light blue which resembles white closely, he has a nasty scar from his right cheek passing through the right jaw which he does not remember how he received, along with that he has another scar stretching down his shoulder which he remembers that he received in the last battle. Across both of his arms are tribal markings in the form of tattoos, most of them in a circular pattern across his arms while others resemble serpents, the tattoos themselves are painted in light blue color (resembles the space wolves grey a bit). Since his transformation to a space marine his already strong muscles have grown even stronger and he possesses brute force.


Personality: Frostulfr is a friendly pack - brother, extremely loyal to his pack and chapter. His loyalty comes with great pride of the chapter which makes him an easy target to taunt as any insults about the chapter won’t just go by. While off battle he always enjoys talking with other pack members along with drinking, a lot… He tends not to think before he says something which makes him look impulsive and very straight forwards with his thoughts.


Background: As most space marines Frostulfr doesn’t remember a lot of his previous life prior to him becoming a Sky Warrior. What he does remember from his previous life was him with a raiding party which is headed towards another tribe. If he tries hard enough he does remember the name of his tribe which was the “Blue Raiders” or at least that was the nickname they were given as they used to raid a lot and by the tribes laws it was necessary to tattoo someone’s body after a successful raid. Thus many of the warriors were filled with tribal markings if they did not die.


He does not remember a lot from the fight itself, as they charged into the other tribe’s ground they found no one, it was completely deserted. Yet it was not really so as suddenly from underneath the ground bursted warriors, it was an ambush. The fighting quickly began, wielding an axe and a sword Frostulfr cut through several warriors viciously, and while he was busy hacking at a dying warrior’s body he was hit by an axe was plunged into his shoulder from behind, blood sprouted from his shoulder and he began losing it quickly. Turning around frostulfr saw the warrior who cut him turning his back and moving away and Frostulfr was about to use the opportunity to cut him down but as he moved on, stumbling towards the warrior he was hit by another weapon, he quickly began drifting away into unconsciousness yet he did not earn his place by the gods as he was quickly picked up to serve them again.


Weapons: An axe which he received instead of a chainsword, its attached to his left hip as he fights with his right hand mostly just because he got used to it. A bolt pistol and a combat knife both attached to the right hip, the knife a little behind the bolt pistol. He carries also frag grenades with him which are hidden in various places.


----------



## dark angel

Congratulations, Dark. Certainly looks interesting - Even if I am only half-sure of what it is.. 

Also, on a slightly related note - I started reading A Game of Thrones today, it's amazing so far, and I realised how similar Alrik and Sandor Clegane are - Both are horribly burned, overly large and skilled warriors; both wear helms depicting snarling animals..

And, of course, both are awesome. :wink:

Can't wait for this to start, now!


----------



## komanko

Looks like a remotely controlled robot which can transfer audio and video of its surroundings. At least thats what I imagine it is. One thing I do not understand though is why not cover up the inner part, isn't it going to be affected by weather etc... Or is it already covered and those are just pre covering pictures.

Edit: Dark Angel, its an awesome book, read it back in 8th grade I think or something like that, I was completely bewitched by it. There is also a TV series based on it which began airing recently, its really by the book and great. Out of interest what's your favorite character in the book by now, if I remember correctly I really liked the Starks and Tyrion Lannister which was a brilliant character.


----------



## Lord Ramo

The tv series is great by the way Dark Angel and Komanko, really looking forward to starting this rp, should be great seeing the quality Gm and characters we have.


----------



## komanko

I did state its a great tv series didnt I?  So why are you repeating it again XD


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am voicing my opinion Komanko tis all.


----------



## komanko

You are not allowed to


----------



## dark angel

I'm only about a hundred pages in - But, so far, I'd say Jon is shining through more than anyone else. Background characters, easily Sandor Clegane. He's a badass.

Also - The Series is great, an exemplar piece of show; good actors, good characters, good story and so forth.


----------



## komanko

I actually don't remember a lot of him but thats probably due to the fact that I read it four years ago.


----------



## unxpekted22

almost happened to me again, a whole day went by before I realized the action thread was up haha. ugh.

in case anyone else doesnt know, its up.


----------



## unxpekted22

Try posting you scrubs


----------



## komanko

I still have your Dark Eldar to post at, then I need to post in A life of adventure and then I can post in Fury of Wolves and also all the while I just received 3 books from amazon way ahead of time (it was supposed to arrive in 28 of june) with the Space Wolves omnibus as one of those books  So I began reading it to tap into the mind of my character XD


----------



## BlackGuard

Bah! My post is up but it isn't the best I've ever produced. Since I'm new to the pack, without any great exploits, I decided to keep it short but of relatively important quality. Not sure if I achieve that, but hopefully once things get more interesting I'll be making longer, even richer posts.


----------



## Serpion5

That`s just the way it is. Things will get moving soon enough I`m sure.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

added a tiddle bit more to my post


----------



## komanko

Dark Angel, I admit, you were correct, I already hate Alrik XDD


----------



## dark angel

He has that air about him, yes. But, he never said anything about you!

Why?


----------



## komanko

No, no, I didn't mean my character hates him, I meant that I hate him  And thats because he is a douche\prick\ass, in other words a sociopath annoying bastard who is full of himself XD


----------



## dark angel

Ah, well that's odd. He's a rather nice guy, really, I swear..

Well, apart from him knowing that he's the best.. 

*Notes down to kill Frostulfr..*


----------



## Euphrati

Apologies on not being more active in my posting, my time tends to be limited in the three months out of the year that my husband is home from overseas. I hope to get a post up within the next few hours.


----------



## deathbringer

shit mate, didnt see your post,how do you want to work it,
should i edit?
obviously this is aimed at unekpekted


----------



## Angel of Blood

Post up, not as good as i would have liked. Limited on time at the moment due to an suprise exercise and the preperation for it.


----------



## unxpekted22

deathbringer said:


> shit mate, didnt see your post,how do you want to work it,
> should i edit?
> obviously this is aimed at unekpekted


Yeah based on the times the posts went up it looks like we were typing away at the same time. I think your post can still work, just re-work the timing of when he says what a little, perhaps after vermundr says everything he does in my last post have Iorek address keris as he does and then maybe expand the post further?


----------



## Serpion5

Well, I can see Krahl ain`t gonna be popular. 

Thanks Deathy.  


Though I will compliment Reever on this setup. Rather interesting. :good:


----------



## komanko

It just shows how murch reever dislikes you XD


----------



## Serpion5

Well, I had suspected... :scratchhead:


----------



## unxpekted22

Luck of the draw most likely. The point of this set up is that it forces instant character interaction, there is no bullshit wandering about by ourselves in training cages interacting with servitors or some wall or sitting listening to battle plans or thinking to ourselves in our private quarters. (no offense to anyone who has started an RP that way, I have done so myself)

By having one character commit the action that krahl has committed, there is a problem in which each character can form an opinion about and from there decide which other characters their own likes or dislikes.

A good way to immediately see which players can really grasp and harness the concept of a truly character based online RP.


----------



## Euphrati

Bav- We aren't in a cave, we are on a flatish ridge.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

balls, ill get to fixing that little piece then


EDIT: fixed said post


----------



## komanko

Gonna get another post up too 
(I just use this lame excuse to demand a congratulation for my 18th birthday which is today XD)


----------



## Euphrati

I would like to get another post up in reaction... but i'm waiting on a certain GM to respond to my pm'd inquires.


----------



## komanko

I am surely not that GM XD 
Anyway, posted, the post is mostly aimed at Dark Angel but I wont tell you to not read it XD


----------



## Serpion5

Sneaky. Fine, I`m sure Krahl will win all your trust at one point or another. 

Except Alrik. :threaten: 



j/k


----------



## dark angel

I'll get a post up tonight, got an important exam this afternoon that needs revising, so I haven't got the time to reply to everything at the moment.. 

*Notes down, that in war, accidents happen..* 

:wink:


----------



## komanko

Nice post DA, liked it  But I wont give up so easily ^^


----------



## dark angel

Cheers. Also - You should. Alrik is irked. :grin:


----------



## komanko

Neva! Frostulfr doesn't give up.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

then frostulfr is in for a rude awakening lol


----------



## komanko

shush, dont correct a close minded viking XD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

you do not know the firehawk like the rest of us do, you should have left him alone when he got up and walked away


----------



## komanko

Bav do me a favor and instead of chastising Frostulfr go and post in A life of adventure and Age of Dragons XD


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Bav do me a favor and instead of chastising Frostulfr go and post in A life of adventure and Age of Dragons XD


He was the first to post in Age of Dragons, but he needs to get A Life of Adventure done. Same with Angel of Blood. I will be getting another Fury of Wolves post up within the next 24 hours.


----------



## unxpekted22

*_harass_* Yeah BAV you have two other RPs I can think of that could use your posting. *_harass_*


----------



## darkreever

First I would like to give a quick apology for having not been around very long each day. (Maybe an hour or so each day for the last three days.)

I started work this week and its been kicking my ass, having to get up around 6 am in order to get there on time and tend to not be around until 7 at night. (Except tomorrow morning, for which I must be up by 4:30 am rather than 6.)


The weekends should see me completely free, so definitely more activity from me at those times, and the more likely points for updates for anyone wondering. 

Though how long between updates depends on you lot; I mean look at the action thread so far. One opening post from me and twenty three posts between all of you, and its looking rather glorious. Will endevour to get an update in pretty soon, time permitting, but it looks like you all have things under control at the moment.

Not bad for a lack of any fighting or other such action huh?


----------



## Euphrati

I can foresee Frostulfr having a very close relationship with Alrik's fist in the near future and then Keris is going to have to pick up the pieces per normal 

Unxp- Keris is just as stubborn and willful as Alrik! They butt heads all the time, both verbally and physicaly...!


----------



## unxpekted22

haha I guess Vermundr has just had to deal with Alrik's stubbornness more often than Keris's.

And I agree Reever, not bad at all.


----------



## Euphrati

That is because Keris is oathbound to Vermundr's side! 

And his nature is not quite as in-your-face as Alrik's bellicose manner. Keris' strength lies more in his beliefs, unrelenting and tenacious.


----------



## komanko

Euphrati said:


> I can foresee Frostulfr having a very close relationship with Alrik's fist in the near future and then Keris is going to have to pick up the pieces per normal


Stop laughing at my poor space wolf! He has feeling too  Its enough to get threat messages from you and now also this, you just broke Frostulfr's heart :cray:Goes to cry in the corner:cray:

Edit: I have no idea why but this:


unxpekted22 said:


> Granted, some entire packs of Blood Claws with our company seem to be nothing but a bunch of Krahls,


 Made me laugh pretty badly XD


----------



## Serpion5

A bunch of Krahls. Pfft! 

You should only be so lucky.  


_*Cries in corner*_


----------



## dark angel

I'm actually really looking forwards to writing Alrik's next post - I promise he won't be too violent, Komanko.. :grin:


----------



## dark angel

Sorry for the double post, but - Taking down the post to rewrite it, so no-one respond to the one that's up now, please.


----------



## komanko

Why?! I really liked how you smacked Frostulfr  I bet that evilreever told you to rewrite XD


----------



## dark angel

Nope, another advised it, actually. And, I wanted to change it. Cheers for the rep, btw.

Also - The smacking stays, the knife doesn't. Shouldn't be too long and it'll be back up.


----------



## komanko

But I liked the knife part, it was so cruel and weirdly psychotic XD


----------



## Euphrati

I'll admit that I'm the one who advised Dark Angel to... _think carefully_ upon his actions and the consequences that they carry.

To draw steel and blood on a brother without reason, especially one who is defenseless, is an action that would see rather harsh penalties. To do so with the blade of a fallen hero that was given as an honour gift by your Lord and in front of a certain zealous packbrother...:shok:

The Space Wolves might not play by the tight-laced Codex and front the role of the brutal, barbaric warriors, but their culture is one of stern codes of honour.


----------



## komanko

Alrik doesn't really seem to care for that code of honour  So I really don't know how this will affect him ^^


----------



## dark angel

Heh. Like I explained - It was the hangover, I swear, Euph!

Post should be up within the next few minutes, not much has changed, really. It would have been up hours ago, but Red Dead Redemption took priority, I am afraid..

Edit: Alrik does, actually. And moreso about the size of Keris's fist and how it will affect Alrik's glorious countenance.


----------



## komanko

Nicely executed again  But you will out soon that this is not satisfying enough for Frostulfr XD (He is a masochist lol)

Anyway, need to post in three different roleplays first, and then maybe I'll post again, depending on schedule.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hmmm...I'm pondering how likely if Azahd drags Frostulfr away from Alrik how likely it will be that Azahd receives a similar beating. As much fun as it was to watch, I doubt it was as much fun to be on the receiving end of...


----------



## komanko

I have a different plan in mind for this one Deus, wont say what it is just to keep it interesting, but I'd appreciate if you will stand back 

Anyway, if you really want to I won't tell you not to do whatever you want to do.


----------



## unxpekted22

If deus wants Azahd to do something then he can choose to do it if he wishes (which I know you Komanko since your just saying what you would prefer). Something that makes a good roleplay thread though is the fact that we all have to have our character react to everyone else's and trust me, the other players hardly ever do exactly what you would have liked or hoped. You have to learn how to work around and with each other.

For example now I have to make a decision for Vermundr that I didnt expect. I would have suggested to dark angel that I would prefer him to have Alrik be nice to Frostwulfr, but I didnt say anything and let him decide who Alrik is and what he would do. Now I have another potentially big problem on my hands since my characters is the pack's leader....sigh. haha.


----------



## Deus Mortis

With all due respect komanko, I think I would like to post again, and I think if I just sit on my own lonely little rock for another post, it would be rather boring, so I might end up dragging your arse away from another beating. 

However, I'm currently stealing the little bit of Wi-Fi at the B&B I'm staying at, and I get very little time at a computer, and won't be home until Tuesday. So if you were to happen to post before I was able to, then I would have to make something else up (Pssttt...that was a hint :grin


----------



## komanko

haha, lol Deus, anyway, as I said, I did not mean that you can't post, just suggested that you won't as I already had something planned for this but for the sake of myself I'll rephrase.

Post whatever the fuck you want XD I will find a way to work around it if I need to


----------



## unxpekted22

Guess Krahl has a thing for spearing eye sockets. k:


----------



## Serpion5

It worked the first time didn`t it?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry will put up a post today.


----------



## unxpekted22

Hi everyone :bye:


----------



## Serpion5

Yeah... Hi.  

Who are we waiting for?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Me i think, cause my job hates me. Post will be up today(soon as i finish this fucking guard, fml)


----------



## Euphrati

As well as Deathbringer- the Ghostwolf hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Euphrati

Today marks a full month since Deathbringer last posted for Iorek. Now, I know it has been a busy summer all around, but really? A full month without at least a half hour to spare for a post... or barring that 2 minutes to drop a line in this thread?

I know i'm sort of venting a frustration here, but there are 11 other players waiting for an update... and no word from you either Reever is rather disheartening.


----------



## darkreever

Something which I deeply apologize for, and will not let happen again. Though as I told you last night, I am working on the update and am attempting to have it out before this night comes to a close. Otherwise, it will be out by mid day tomorrow.

For those of you who are wondering about my relative lack of being around: Before I am allowed to graduate from RIT, I have to embark on a year of their version of interning. (And I say their version, because any company that takes me treats me exactly as a hire rather than an intern.) The job I am doing for these next six (about five left) months is time consuming; I regularly see eight to ten hour work days with a two hour round trip commute every day, and I have had days with greater than ten work hours.

Between that, sleeping, eating, and other tedious work/chores/needs I have to take into account, I have what amounts to forty-five free hours a week. Its no excuse for me not saying anything as I have done (hence apologizing for it) but for those who are wondering, all of the above would be why I haven't been giving as much as I did several months ago.


Many of you will be no stranger to these next few words: work is hard, you earn every penny. I'm twenty three in two weeks, all I've ever known is school and for anyone who is in the same boat as me, the hard work we often come across in academia doesn't hold a candle to work-work. With any luck, as I continue to adjust to all of this, I'll be able to make some more time for myself, so I am not trying to cram a whole bunch of things into less than fifty hours a week. (Because I can't, some things get left out, and some things are forced to suffer for that.)



So yeah, thats about it; to answer a bit of what you PMed me this morning Euphrati (which I was not able to respond to due to the fact that I woke up and had five minutes before I needed to be out the door.) I have heard nothing from Deathbringer on my end, and your right a month is to long; both for him and for me. So the update is, assuming something doesn't manage to steal my next three hours, going to be up 'shortly' for all.


----------



## Euphrati

And I also apologize for placing you in the crosshairs to bear the brunt of a multi-level exasperation on my part, it was ill of me as I know you have been busy and I hope you can forgive me for it. 

On a side note- IM failed to relay your message about the update by the way... all I got was a bit about your workload being heavy then that you needed to be off and reboot, hence the baring of fangs and slight growling :wasntme:. 

Trust me when I say that you will adjust and someday look back with fondness upon a 10 hour work day when it is 2 am and your child has been screaming for the past 72 hours non-stop and you aren't sure WHY and you can't recall the last time you took a shower or even had a coherent thought for that matter :shok:


----------



## deathbringer

i have been in contact with euph but quite honestly that a month has passed and i havent found the time/ impetus to post is not only disturbing but also is a proof that my general mindset isn't right or respectful to the excellent gms and rpers of this forum.

My apologies for the lack of contact but after exams i went straight on to full time at work, yet that is no excuse. Various misfortnes have tumbled my way but quite honestly the full reasoning for me not posting is simply i no longer enjoy it.

It has not through the fault of gm's or anyone on the site become something i have to do, not want to do, and that makes for pretty shit posts, and quite honestly i fucking hate that.

ill get a post up hopefully before reever updates be pretty bog standard, i already have half of it in a word document


----------



## darkreever

Euphrati said:


> And I also apologize for placing you in the crosshairs to bear the brunt of a multi-level exasperation on my part, it was ill of me as I know you have been busy and I hope you can forgive me for it.


It would likely be more of a surprise to everyone, myself included, if I did not say apology not necessary. What you said was true, me not saying anything was not right and I should have posted sooner. That was one me, it was my foolish mistake that you took the initiative to point out to me.



Euphrati said:


> On a side note- IM failed to relay your message about the update by the way... all I got was a bit about your workload being heavy then that you needed to be off and reboot, hence the baring of fangs and slight growling.


Ah well, shit happens. 



Euphrati said:


> Trust me when I say that you will adjust and someday look back with fondness upon a 10 hour work day when it is 2 am and your child has been screaming for the past 72 hours non-stop and you aren't sure WHY and you can't recall the last time you took a shower or even had a coherent thought for that matter


I will be wishing for those days to be over every day (when they come about) won't I?



deathbringer said:


> My apologies for the lack of contact but after exams i went straight on to full time at work, yet that is no excuse. Various misfortnes have tumbled my way but quite honestly the full reasoning for me not posting is simply i no longer enjoy it.
> 
> It has not through the fault of gm's or anyone on the site become something i have to do, not want to do, and that makes for pretty shit posts, and quite honestly i fucking hate that.
> 
> ill get a post up hopefully before reever updates be pretty bog standard, i already have half of it in a word document


If your hearts not in it, and you don't think you'll be able to give what you want than you know me deathbringer. Take the time you need and Iorek will go to the background until you decide your ready to return.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Dont worry bout it mate, i'm in the forces so an understand better than anyone what its like to have piss all time to post sometimes.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no worries, we all have our own things to deal with in life whether they be work, family related or (as usual) both. i've been getting a lot of hours at the station lately so since im new i've been taking them, hence my own sporadic post rate and sometimes sub-par posting. life happens, no worries, i know i'm here for you if you need to talk k:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aplogies for the taking so long, work is somewhat unforgiving.


----------



## Scathainn

Per a PM with darkreever I have decided to arrive late to the party (fitting it's the Norge that does so  )

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Ørrgrimr (If you do not have a Norwegian keyboard or you don't like to copy-paste, Oerrgrimr is the closest English spelling).

*Age:* 26

*Appearance:* Ørrgrimr is not the largest or smallest of the Blood Claws, but he is certainly one of the most intimidating. He is thickly muscled from growing up on the water; he is not the strongest of the pack by far but his endurance is high. His eyes are a dark murky grey, like the depth of a briny pool, and his skin is a mottled tan colour pocked with scabs and scars, a mark of one of the coast-dwelling tribes; easy to burn, easy to scar, not so easy to complain. His hair is shaved so close it cannot be seen. His teeth are chipped and cracked from a lifetime of oyster shucking and pearl cracking on the coast. His most distinguishable feature are the black tattoos in the shape of teeth that frame his face, representing the terrifying creatures of the briny depths. He keeps his MK. VII armour mostly unadorned, with the exception of a string of brine-scorpion claws he strings across his left shoulder pad.

*Personality:* Ørrgrimr possesses a macabre sense of humor, and is known to crack a joke at even the most sombre of occasions, something that either deeply offends or deeply endears to the other Blood Claws. His jokes often mask his feelings, however, and he is prone to introspection on even the smallest of events. He is a great believer in portents and signs, and searches for omens in all things. He loves the sea and anything from it, especially seafood, and can always be found in the feasting hall enjoying the latest catch. He is also a great fan of wrestling and is always up for a challenge from the smallest or the largest packmates.

*Background:* Ørrgrimr's tribe, whos name is lost to memory, grew up deep in the heart of the Great Ocean, dwelling on floating ships that travelled from island to island in search of food. They were a hardy folk, strong of body and sound of mind, but they only made war when they had to, preferring instead to use what Fenris gave them to achieve their goals.

The only memory he has of his tribe is how he left it. When Ørrgrimr was around fourteen or fifteen cycles old, a much larger tribe fell upon Ørrgrimr and his people while ashore hunting. His tribe was slain to a man, save for Ørrgrimr; he was spared momentarily in order to be tortured, for he had slashed the cheek of the invading tribe's Chieftain with a harpoon. 

For his insolence, he was thrown into a tidal cave below the island, where a trio of vicious brine-scorpions fell upon him. With just his fists, feet, and a rock, he fell upon the scorpions, smashing their carapaces with all the fury he could muster. But their stingers were too much, and he slowly began to lose consciousness as the poison seeped through his body. When the Wolf-Priest Hrafn the Scowling found him, he was half dead, with three crushed brine-scorpions laid around him. He was brought back to health by Hrafn, and his journey as a Son of Russ began then and there.

*Weapons:* A bolt pistol, a chainsword, a small cutting knife equally suited to scaling fish, and frag grenades.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's good to put my Norwegian keyboard to use for once


----------



## Euphrati

Happy Birthday Darkreever.


:spiteful:


----------



## unxpekted22

Euphrati said:


> Happy Birthday Darkreever.
> 
> 
> :spiteful:


yes, hopefully you get to enjoy it despite the new job!


----------



## komanko

Happy Bday, did not know you have one today... Why am I even awake in these hours >.>


----------



## darkreever

Scathainn, sorry about not getting to you sooner. Ørrgrimr is mostly alright, but the mohawk is gonna have to go (it will end up getting shaved as is the case with all blood claws), as well as the names on his weapons (for now.)

Other than that, no to the chainaxe; just go with a chainsword.


----------



## Scathainn

Changes made


----------



## darkreever

Then all is good, feel free to post in the action thread as if you have been there the whole time.


----------



## Serpion5

Reever, i have a reply from Dark Angel, waiting on a reply from you before I can post. 

This posted in case you missed my message.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Post is up, Lord Ramo and Deus Mortis, Njords challenged one of you to a bout in the cages. Decide on here i guess which one of you is going to step up(if at all!). Will send you both a PM aswell so you know


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Willing to accept another battle ready warrior prepared to fight in the name of Russ and the All-Father?


----------



## darkreever

By all means, go right ahead and post up a character.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

*Another Character added.*

Name: Iotki (Yo-h-t-kee)

Age: 23

Hair: Shaven headed with mud-blonde plaits

Eyes: Steel blue 

Facial Features: three diagonal facial scars, pointed nose, high brows, white “damaged” right eye, bushy eyebrows.

Personality: Likeable, garrulous, willing to interact and becomes interested in personal stories, easygoing, seems frightening at first glance, grudge holder, tends to swing between melancholy and perkiness.

History: Uniquely among his brothers, Iotki recalls his childhood with a painful amount of clarity.While hunting at the tender age of 9, Iotki made a bad turn and ran right between a Fenrisian wolf mother and her pups, forced to run for his life, Iotki was especially lucky to survive having lost only an eye to a swipe from her paw. As a result Iotki was considered worthless and unfit to go on Viking, his damaged eye having robbed him of his previous skill as an archer and hunter. Looked down upon by the rest of the men in the village, he was forced to make friends among the children and womenfolk, this gave him a distinct love of personal details and gossip, as well as an appreciation for tricks, jokes and pranks. As he grew he focused every other waking moment he could into regaining his lost skill and compensating for his eye, eventually surpassing it and becoming the finest marksman in the clan. Before his leaving with the other warriors to raid a rival village, he chose to clear his mind of the excitement, going for a walk in the woods, and promptly meeting the same wolf mother, now old and grey. Taking only his dagger, he fought the wolf mother alone, seeking vengeance for his eye, killing her, but not before she tore open his belly. At that point, fate favored the boy for the first time in many years, when whom should witness this deed but a wolf-priest, observing by chance, passing the clearing where Iotki lay dying on his way to see the finest warriors of the clan before they left to raid. Having impressed the wolf priest, Iotki was selected to be brought to The Fang, where his injuries were tended and he was inducted into the chapter. Shortly before being declared a full Blood Claw, he faced a sparring match with a battle brother whom’s name he never learned. In the ensuing bout a chance blow scarred the initiate’s face, leaving him similarly marked. Attempts to apologize were only met with scorn and death-threats. Iotki has yet to forgive himself for having inflicted a pain similar to his upon another.

Gear: Power Armor, Bolt Pistol, Frag and Krak Grenades, Combat Knife, 

_Addendum_, would like to request the powerweapon if it has not already been claimed.

And I apologize in advance if this is too long and I am too forward in attempting to meld backstories with another character, if you want, I shall happily truncate it.


Standard font please, makes the post easier to read. (Will post my thoughts on the character later.) - darkreever


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Um... not to be a nit here but am I ever going to get a reply? ^^'


----------



## unxpekted22

check out the red text in your character sheet post my friend.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Im aware, I am waiting said thoughts on the character and thought I already put it into standard font.


----------



## darkreever

Looks pretty good, and how old was Iotki when he fought and killed the aged wolf? Thirteen or fourteen?

The character is accepted, however I am going to have to say no on the power weapon; a chainsword he will wield. From this, have at joining in the action thread, though I am going to limit you to either the great hall or training cages. (No going off and doing your own thing as others got the chance to.)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yes sir! And i hadn't really decided, shall we say 13?


----------



## Euphrati

Welcome to the rp threads and to the pack Nicholas.

First off, perhaps you misunderstood what Darkreever ment by his instructions- Your character wasn't 'left behind' at the Fang. He was with/has been with the pack during the hunt and the fight with the trolls... he was just silent/in the background up until this point. Reever just noted that you can't go off by yourself (as the rest of the pack save Keris and Vermundr were allowed) in your first post so that you interact with some of the other characters. Make sense?

Secondly, and before Reever bares his fangs at you, comes the issue of god-moding. Did you at any time speak to BlackApostleVilhelm (BAV) before acting on behalf of his character or Dark Angel? Did you speak to Darkreever about the npcs as well? God-moding is where you dictate the actions (directly or indirectly) of another player's character or npc that you do not have control over. You might _*want*_ Tyr to talk back to your character, but that doesn't mean that BAV does... and Tyr is his character, not yours just as Lord Ragnar is an npc controled by the GM.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Euphrati said:


> Welcome to the rp threads and to the pack Nicholas.


Thank you.



Euphrati said:


> First off, perhaps you misunderstood what Darkreever ment by his instructions- Your character wasn't 'left behind' at the Fang. He was with/has been with the pack during the hunt and the fight with the trolls... he was just silent/in the background up until this point. Reever just noted that you can't go off by yourself (as the rest of the pack save Keris and Vermundr were allowed) in your first post so that you interact with some of the other characters. Make sense?


Which I had attempted not to but misunderstood. And to be honest, was not aware of a better way of integrating myself into the story.



Euphrati said:


> Secondly, and before Reever bares his fangs at you, comes the issue of god-moding. Did you at any time speak to BlackApostleVilhelm (BAV) before acting on behalf of his character or Dark Angel? Did you speak to Darkreever about the npcs as well? God-moding is where you dictate the actions (directly or indirectly) of another player's character or npc that you do not have control over. You might _*want*_ Tyr to talk back to your character, but that doesn't mean that BAV does... and Tyr is his character, not yours just as Lord Ragnar is an npc controled by the GM.


I apologize profusely, I had assumed that there would be no objection to it as Dark Angel had already stated his character would go to the great hall at the end of his post and had made the mistake of assuming character interaction would be more similar to things I have experienced previously, as for the statement about Lord Blackmane, I had assumed it was in character due to what I had read in the books by William King, but again I apologize, I had meant it to be offhand and not an attempt to take control. If you and Darkreever wish, I can delete my post and leave the RP. I am very sorry.


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> I apologize profusely, I had assumed that there would be no objection to it as Dark Angel had already stated his character would go to the great hall at the end of his post and had made the mistake of assuming character interaction would be more similar to things I have experienced previously,


The big problem in these assumptions of yours are that you acted on your own. There was zero attempt to see if the other players, who's characters you were taking control of, had any objection or input on the matter.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> as for the statement about Lord Blackmane, I had assumed it was in character due to what I had read in the books by William King, but again I apologize, I had meant it to be offhand and not an attempt to take control.


It might have been in character, but once again your assuming that a young, untested Blood Claw would be able to fool a grizzled veteran wolf priest; and that a wolf lord would simply find an untested youth doing something so dishonourable as funny.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> If you and Darkreever wish, I can delete my post and leave the RP. I am very sorry.


Edit your post yes, but delete it and leave the RP; why? Because you made an error of judgment?

If I want someone out of one of my RP's, I will speak with them and make that desire known. And if your still wondering, the answer is: edit your post and try again.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Again, I apologize, I should probably re-think the character, seeing as the original idea had been a "trickster" considering the prevalence of norse god names, originally he was to be named Yngvar, but then I discovered the name was already taken, and chose something similar to the god Loki and expanded upon that. It was an enormous mistake and far too assuming of me. It isn't paticularly space marine like after all.


----------



## Euphrati

No need to leave the rp over a misunderstanding. Recognize your failing and seek to correct it :spiteful:

Loki from the Norse mythology was indeed a 'trickster', but most modern day lore confuses him with more child-like traits of Pan or Puck when, in fact, he was not an in-your-face trickster. He was a spinner of tales, shapeshifter, and a wordsmith. A social character and slick-talker.

He wouldn't swap a drink for piss, but he would keep the mead flowing and the tales interesting until you passed out while you didn't notice he was only sipping his horn. the next morning you might find yourself waking up stripped to your honour in the snows of the Fang's shadow.

In many ways Loki was a teacher, his goal to punish those who did not learn from his wit.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Euphrati said:


> No need to leave the rp over a misunderstanding. Recognize your failing and seek to correct it :spiteful:
> 
> Loki from the Norse mythology was indeed a 'trickster', but most modern day lore confuses him with more child-like traits of Pan or Puck when, in fact, he was not an in-your-face trickster. He was a spinner of tales, shapeshifter, and a wordsmith. A social character and slick-talker.
> 
> He wouldn't swap a drink for piss, but he would keep the mead flowing and the tales interesting until you passed out while you didn't notice he was only sipping his horn. the next morning you might find yourself waking up stripped to your honour in the snows of the Fang's shadow.
> 
> In many ways Loki was a teacher, his goal to punish those who did not learn from his wit.


Yeah but to be honest, at the time I was operating on less than a full night's sleep, had had a painfully bad day at both the gaming table and at home and was challenged for wit that at the time, my sleep deficent mind found wolf piss pretty funny. I apologize for the breakdown there. Though to be entirely honest, I'm not sure how to integrate him in as having been there the whole time, but I'll try


----------



## darkreever

Your character will have first-hand knowledge of events. In this case, your character would know about the weeks spent hunting the Ursid (have firsthand thoughts of such a thing), the fighting with the trolls, and Lord Blackmane ending the challenge early.


You'll know of Kjartan's wounds, have fought a troll in the storm while your pack brothers did the same, spent weeks searching for and fighting a might razor-ursid which was nearly the death of some of your.


----------



## deathbringer

i would say 95% of us godmodded in our first rp posts, it took a stern foot up the ass from reever and euph's exemplary example to set us straight.

Your a lucky lad in the fact that your first rp on the forum is gm'ed by the best and has the best rp poster on the forum in its midst, both of whom are more than willing to guide help and advise, i should know, i've experienced it first hand.

Your unlucky in the fact that there are 6 if i might be so bold as to say veterans certainly of the claw and heres the arrogant part, of the rp threads, for whom the claw has been a part of their lives for going on two years.

All 5 of us will tear a new hole in anyone who jepordizes its prestige, so beware.

Hole ripping aside i'd read the stickies at the top and if you can bear to wade through a part of 60 pages have a trickle through the last couple of pages of the original claw. One its got some orgasmically good description and some stunning writing. Two it would give you an idea of the claw's background, standard and provide an example of the sort of liscense you can take, providing you ask reever beforehand.

As an aside, if you wish to take this option, your more than welcome to attempt to interact with iorek as we leave the ship, as I'm yet to post, there is a question about the red dream that nobody has asked him about. I can admit his answer will be curt and the interaction small, firstly due to his psychological state and general distaste for the newcomers and also because of prearranged plans for the charactor but I'm more than willing to respond to anything you throw at him.

Welcome to the forums, bonne chance, and dont be afraid to ask


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thanks Deathbringer, I much appreciate it, although, readin 60+ pages of story for an RP sounds a bit like reading a novel in preperation for a play when you only have 24 hours to learn it ^^'. As for the offer of interation with Iorek, I wouldnt dare try to force any plans you might have for him.
On the whole, I think this might be a good reason to read all the fluff in the spacewolf codex instead of the cursory glance I gave it before.


----------



## darkreever

Just a quick heads up for anyone wondering, or as some of you will remember from The Claw, more often than not time works differently for the players when I split them into several groups. Some groups will go through a longer period of time in fewer posts while others cover that span of time in two or three or four times as many posts. You can find this happening fairly often in movies, because some scenes would not have enough time if everything happened at once.

Right now, Keris and Vermundr are going to be getting a few more updates than everyone else, but it will end up covering the same amount of time. There is a lot of stuff happening at the moment for them, but at the same time it is a bit more limited and specific. (Unlike how the lot of you are more free to roam the Fang, and many able to do their own thing.)


For anyone worried though, an update is coming for everyone else in another day or so (Friday the absolute latest) I just need to go through everything so that I am fully aware of who is doing what, where they are doing it, and who else is there. And for anyone who has not posted yet, no rush.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Re-reading the codex in preperation for ideas right now, looking at it, the original direction I was taking probably would have brought the character closer to becoming a Skyclaw. Russ forbid.

Oh and just as an advance statement, yes Lord Ramo did give me permission to intertwine our backstories.

First post is up, if there is any aspect of it that is still too god-modish, let me know and I will change it.


----------



## Serpion5

Notice of absence, I will be working on the road from Monday to Friday, so won`t be able to post or be online until next weekend.


----------



## Scathainn

I have just gotten internet so my first post will be up shortly


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Scaith? When did you drag your mossy Black Templar hide over here?


----------



## darkreever

A few weeks back.

My apologies about saying an update would be up by Friday the latest and not coming through. Things came up on Wednesday and Thursday, and Friday was...well I'll leave it at the ellipses.

Something will be up for you before the end of Monday.


----------



## VitalDread

Is there room for two more people in this RP?


----------



## Scathainn

I'm waiting for a reply from dark angel before I post Ørrgrimr's first words


----------



## VitalDread

Name: Cleon Asyder
Age: 24

Appearance: Some people think Cleon is actually a scout by his height, only just being a little taller then scouts.
He has red eyes from a his father's blood line, Shaved head, with a tribal tattoo across his face.
Wears a Mk.8 Armour with a black loin cloth on his front, and doesn't wear a helmet so he can show his opponent who is killing them.

Personality: A calm person that always seeks other options in battle (either rushing in or luring enemies into traps), He tends to joke around with his fellow brothers, lightning the mood of the battlefield trying to keep the brothers spirits up but when the time comes.
He tends to always try and prove people wrong and show that he will become a true Space Wolf.

Background: Cleon grew up in a small clan with his brother Steinn, they were the toughest of his clansmen, though Cleon always thought that his brother was tougher then him.
Cleon discovered a cave with furious beasts that were plaguing his village and sought to end this menace and prove his was much tougher then people would think he would be. Rushing in with his two knives, he craved a blood trail into the beasts lair were he discovered the mother of the beasts, after a long conflict with the beasts, Cleon slayed the monster leaving him with serious scars that would kill him if it wasn't for the wondering Space Wolves patrol nearby his brother was apart, being grateful of serving the Holy Emperor, he tattooed the Aquila onto his chest and a sign of faith knowing that the Emperor sent the patrol to find him and save him.

He is deadly in close combat, rushing in with two combat knives and his trusted bolter called "Redemption".
He was selected along side his brother for their actions on the battlefield that turned the tide against a threat which Cleon doesn't remember much of apart from ripping enemies faces off with his bare hands.

After serving with his training missions, he was given the chance to become a space wolf rookie and walk along side his brother to defeat the enemies of the Holy Emperor.

Weapons: Armed with two combat knives and a bloter called "Redemption"

This is my first making of a RP, so hopefully i covered everything, if not sorry this is my first time.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey Scaithainn, if you want help muscling your character in, feel absolutely free to give Iotki a chat. Just don't go overboard k?


----------



## TzonaSK

I'm Vitals friend, ive played DnD, and cyberpunk before, so some RP experience, but first time doing this type of RP, also Vital will re clarify his post tomorrow probably.

Name: Steinn Asyder
Age: 28

Appearance: Broad chested and tall, Steinn is similar to a menhir inverted in appearance, with short black as coal hair and eyes a deep brown, similiar to his mothers, he has a bionic right leg, which he dislikes, because it slows him down.

Personality: Easy to anger, but quick to realise whats going on in a situation, Steinn has has both sides of a coin in mind when making a decision, and the outcomes necessary, but can become uncontrolled when something drastic occurs, such as a preventable loss of a battle brother, his humour is typically dark and sardonic.

Background: Akin to his blood brother, Cleon, Steinn grew up in a small clan, and was the toughest clansmen, able to hold his own against 2-3 opposing clansmen at once, but almost losing his life to a wolf pack, but managed to scare them off with his fearsome anger, not without losing an leg to them, luckily or unluckily for him, depending on how you look at it, a Space Wolf had found him and took him up into the skies upon a grey eagle, he awoke alive, but not without pain or questions.

Weapons: Armed simply with a Bolter, named '_Wrath' _and a chainsword, Steinn prefers to rain the death upon the Emperors enemies from a distance, but if his anger bests him, he will charge in and tear the heretics/unclean a new one, he also carries a combat knife and some frag grenades.

This story seems really interesting, and i will be reading the prior encounters the The Claw come across.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Post made, hopefully not overstepping my bounds, still new at this testing to see what's ok and what's not, if I make a mistake please let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Post made, hopefully not overstepping my bounds, still new at this testing to see what's ok and what's not, if I make a mistake please let me know and I'll fix it.


No you didn't overstep yourself, that was fine. However, just because I give you a number of things doesn't mean you have to include each and every one of them in your post. Some things, like the fact that Tyr might understand the meaning of the older wolf better than you, is mean more for that character.

Tyr already encountered orks in his past, where Iotki has not; and he has in turn lost packmates to them. Though it is fine, perhaps Iotki noticed a look of understanding on Tyr's features.

Remember, if you ever have a question or are unsure about something you are more than welcome to PM me. My inbox has a long way before I must empty it, so no worries in that regard.


TzonaSK; sorry but gonna be saying no to Steinn as he is. First, go back to my first post and re-read what I have with each bit of the character sheet. I am quite specific on age range and the weapons your character can have. Steinn goes beyond that range, and a bolter is not on the list of weapons. (You may end up limited to a bolt pistol, combat blade, and chainsword in the end. Not sure if I am letting anymore of anything else at this time.)

The appearance is fine, personality is not bad, but the background does leave a fair bit to be desired. Gonna say no to the losing his leg; in the end such a thing would make Steinn less desirable, because he would constantly need it altered in the years of his being turned into a Space Wolf. So lose that, and perhaps rethink or alter the background.


VitalDread; gonna have to say no to Cleon as well, at least as is form. His age is fine, but in general thats about it to be perfectly honest. As I mentioned to TzonaSK, look over my first post again on things about the character sheets. A single combat blade will be there, of that there is no doubt, but a bolter is not amongst the weapons I allow for your blood claws. Overall, the character sheet does not feel like anything for a Space Wolf, more a generic space marine.


It actually feels this way for both of you, though more so for VitalDread (not to pick on you or anything.) Neither of you have been off planet on any battles, you have never encountered anything beyond the creatures of Fenris. Your Blood Claws, hot headed, impetus, wanting to prove yourself, to do something glorious and worthy of a tale. 



Something of note, and this is actually for everyone. I keep noticing the tendency to name weapons; which in the end is fine because none of your weapons and gear are brand new. That being said, as a Blood Claw the name, and possibly even the story of things like your weapons or armour, is not exactly something at the forefront of your thoughts. Don't go giving stuff names, I'll do that, because you never know when I want something to bear greater importance than it may previously have had.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> No you didn't overstep yourself, that was fine. However, just because I give you a number of things doesn't mean you have to include each and every one of them in your post. Some things, like the fact that Tyr might understand the meaning of the older wolf better than you, is mean more for that character.


 That's reassuring.



darkreever said:


> Tyr already encountered orks in his past, where Iotki has not; and he has in turn lost packmates to them. Though it is fine, perhaps Iotki noticed a look of understanding on Tyr's features.


 that's exactly what I intended.



darkreever said:


> Remember, if you ever have a question or are unsure about something you are more than welcome to PM me. My inbox has a long way before I must empty it, so no worries in that regard.


 Excellent.


----------



## aboytervigon

I wanna join!

Name: Ulvbror

Age: 25 

Appearance:

Ulvbror has a shaven head with a tail ending in a tooth, he is slightly shorter than most marines and his armour is clean and pristine; waiting for the rewards he is sure he will earn. His helmet is the most striking part of his armour, it has been altered much to the disdain of his fellow blood claws, to have two wolf teeth fixed into the breather part of his helmet.

Personality:
Ulvbror is as eager to prove himself as every bloodclaw, perhaps even more..... While most of his brothers see him as a fool hardy warrior, the truth is much different. Ulvbror has a deep self loathing, seeing himself as a monster; but this is not the fault of the Space wolves for Ulvbror has always been this way.... Ulvbror charges into battle not because he wants to prove himself a great warrior, but to prove himself a hero and not a monster.

Background:
Though Ulvbror is onlt a blood claw, the wolf has been with him for a long time... A feral spirit always in the back of his mind It has always been the ever on the edge of pushing Ulvbror into feral madness. The people of his village called him the chosen of the god Russ but Ulvbror saw this dark wolf as a curse and not a blessing. Ulvbror is sure he fought in many battles but can not remember a single one, not even the most clear memory of all.. the day he was chosen; all he remembers of that day is charging headfirst into battle the wolf the strongest it had ever been and then.... Waking up on a pile of corpses, two blood stained swords in his hands and a mysterious stranger looking over him with a strange smirk. Unbeknownst to Ulvbror his village was destroyed in a great confrontation, a rival tribe had grown jelous of Ulvbror's village and had launched an attack that at the end would claim the lives of all of both villages and usher in two proud space wolves into the fang. This battle was the first and only time the wolf took over Ulvbrov, demolishing enemys left and right howling with the joy of battle and as a killing blow was struck to Ulvbror, the wolf finaly showed itself a feral instinct at first, now much more; though he does not remeber on the day we was struck down the wolf was unleashed! It Howeled as a mighty gale surgered through the sky and ripped apart mortals who did not deserve to be in such a mighty beasts presence.

Weapons:
Chainsword, bolt pistol, combat blade, grenades

Ulvbror hasn't been in any true combat yet, he has not been off Fenris; he might want to use the combat blade over his pistol but he has never done that yet. -darkreever


----------



## darkreever

Gonna say no to Ulvbror. No problem with his age, appearance, or personality. Its the light background and the weapons. Ulvbror might not know much about himself, but that doesn't mean the rest of us need to suffer for that.

Expand on the background, none of this unknown crap for the character sheet. (By all means Ulvbror can have no knowledge of his own past but I as the GM do need it.)

In regards to weapons, read the first post on that one. I see no bolt pistol or combat blade and as a blood claw he would have them. One chainsword, there is no need for the second one at this time.


----------



## aboytervigon

I edited him, do you still need more imformation? And if so what information do you need?


----------



## darkreever

I'm just run through your background, picking out things that need to be addressed/changed and why.



aboytervigon said:


> Though Ulvbror only recently joined the ranks of the Space wolves,


Recently would mean the last few years; Ulvbror would have been taken about a decade ago.



aboytervigon said:


> the wolf has been with him for a long time...


The wolf spirit that the Space Wolves possess comes from the Canis Helix, which normal Fenrisians do not have. (Its a Space Wolf only thing.)



aboytervigon said:


> The people of his village called him the chosen of Russ but Ulvbror saw this dark wolf as a curse and not a blessing.


The tribes of Fenris don't have that much in the way of connection with the history of the Space Wolves beyond thinking/knowing them to be gods that come from the sky. They know little, if anything about Russ himself.



aboytervigon said:


> This battle was the first and only time the wolf took over Ulvbrov, demolishing enemmys left and right howling with the joy of battle and after the battle the wolf left taking with it his memorys to rejoin Ulvbror at a later date.


See the big problem here is that your intentionally setting your character up as a mystery, with the idea being to take it upon yourself to throw a ringer in at some point. That honestly will not work, because you have no idea what will happen in the story, and how far you can go before you hit overboard.


Perhaps Ulvbror has always felt a presence at the back of his mind, and in the fight he was nearly killed. However before the killing blow could be struck, that thing at the back of his mind rushed forward and acted, preserving his life. Some might call that instinct of a sort; but who knows if it is not something more? (See, with that there is a chance the mystery within the background gets used, and opens many doors as to what it can be.)


About four or five posts above I mentioned about naming gear and weapons. Your a blood claw; at this time the past of your weapons means very little. No named weapons, if/when the time comes I'll name them or give you the go ahead to do so. (You outright naming a weapon ruins the chance for a greater significance to be given to it.)


----------



## aboytervigon

I've changed the story a bit, trying to explain my reasonings for things and I showed the original idea I had for this wolf; elaberate on it as you wish.


----------



## darkreever

Well that was a 'fun' weekend.

For those wondering, I got the chance to be one of the many caught in the path of hurricane Irene this weekend and what a joy that was! (Similar to having your wisdom teeth pulled without painkiller; something I went through once coincidentally.)


So in addition to having to take care of a pair of dogs who's breed suffers from high anxiety in general, I had the pleasure of a blackout which ran from some time before 8am yesterday (less than twenty five hours ago) till a few minutes ago, two-four inches of water covering my entire basement, no internet, and an undercharged phone.

Most of that is moot at this time; with the return of power I: have power, can make sure that phone of mine has a charge, and have internet (as we can all see from this post.)


The update was actually supposed to go up on Friday, but work (amongst other things) saw to thwarting that, and bad weather/lack of power made sure an update during the weekend was not in the stars. Thanks to the water I have to deal with these next few days, I am going to say update will be up when I get around to it, because at the moment I have a slightly higher priority. (Already that water will be causing several thousand dollars worth of damage, and thats before looking into what damages it may have caused to any wood/support for my house itself.)


----------



## komanko

Wow, this sounds so much fun. A shame I couldn't participate as well 

Seriously though, I hope that apart from that you are alright and well. Good luck with the fixing and spending lots of money.


----------



## Serpion5

Nice one on this Reever. :good: 


Ha! Krahl just got told good! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Looks like its up to me to save the honour of the Space Wolves.... We are all screwed me thinks...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Well that was a 'fun' weekend.
> 
> For those wondering, I got the chance to be one of the many caught in the path of hurricane Irene this weekend and what a joy that was! (Similar to having your wisdom teeth pulled without painkiller; something I went through once coincidentally.)


Hey what do you know? I'm undergoing the exact wisdom tooth related expirience! Go figure.


----------



## Scathainn

I have Monday off of work so I will have my post up before then


----------



## Euphrati

For reference- everyone still in the arming chamber can clearly hear Keris' words to Vermundr. He isn't exactly being subtle with his tone as he _wants _the entire pack to know why Hrothgar, Heimdall, and Azahd have earned the punishment coming to them.


----------



## Serpion5

My mistake. I`ll fix that, and probably add some more as well. That post looked bigger in the typey box. :scratchhead:


----------



## unxpekted22

Before I post again I'd really like to know who is and who is not still involved in this rp. I dont know what happened but the start was the strongest start to an rp I've seen on here. We got back to the Fang and since then a lot of people joined, who like never posted, everyone stopped posting for the most part and from what I can tell this hasn't been the GM's fault. A bunch of people I guess have dropped but I'm guessing Darkreever hasnt been informed of who is actually in or out either. 

I feel like ranting, but I'll save it.


----------



## komanko

I am still here, just always sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow, so very slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. I nearly caught up with my other rps so once I am done I shall post.


----------



## G0arr

Having some time issues as of recent (Yay work!) but still here. Trying to get a post up soon...ish


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah I'm still in at the moment, just having some problems with my post at the moment. Hopefully it'll be up soon.


----------



## Euphrati

You know i'm still in unxp- as per my pm i'm just waiting on a certain *packleader *to respond in kind....


----------



## deathbringer

y un ghostwolf
i'm in 
will be posting tomorrow or sunday


----------



## unxpekted22

Did Iorek say those things _to_ vermundr or was it meant be after he left the room?


----------



## deathbringer

to his face
take that how you will


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, ok. sweet. Ugh I feel like yall's characters are so much better than mine now. I am certainly falling behind in writing skills. Thats what happens when you're not writing papers for school courses all the time I guess.


----------



## komanko

unxpekted22 said:


> haha, ok. sweet. Ugh I feel like yall's characters are so much better than mine now. I am certainly falling behind in writing skills. Thats what happens when you're not writing papers for school courses all the time I guess.


I can't stress the amount of laughter your words caused. You... Are falling behind in your writing skills? Ha! Even if you fall back 20 levels I would still have a long way to go up in order to reach your level. So to summarize, don't worry. If you still feel that your post quality is equivalent to crap just take your time, it will pass. I had the same not so long time ago.

On another note my post will be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## unxpekted22

Yep...starting to feel like the claw again haha. Big breaths of fresh, familiar, hate filled air.


----------



## deathbringer

interesting and very much an over reaction
still i think i'll allow keris to speak first before i respond 
im sure euph has much to say

quite interesting considering ioreks speech had nothing to do with personal hatred and merely making him step up


----------



## Euphrati

*sigh*

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Just thought I should point out, Heimdal didn't loose a fight, He didn't take part in one... Thought you ought to know.


----------



## Euphrati

Keris never said that Heimdall lost a fight in the cages, infact- he was _very _deliberate with his word choice regarding the matter.


----------



## Lord Ramo

i was referring to unexpekteds post...


----------



## darkreever

unxpekted said:


> Yep...starting to feel like the claw again haha. Big breaths of fresh, familiar, hate filled air.


And that, to be honest, is what I like to see. It means more of the players are starting to get into their characters. And when I see something like that, its probably gonna lead to something good from me somewhere out there.


----------



## unxpekted22

My mistake Lord Ramo, I rechecked to see which players were coming to the armory from the sparring cages and forogt that not all of you atcually participated.

"If Keris had been in the same position then he was sure that he would have accepted the challenge, in fact he reckoned that all of his brothers would have done it. So for Keris to get on his high horse, even though he wasn't the Packleader, and still just a blood claw was almost laughable to Heimdall."

Reading that I thought he was one of the fighters, but looking further back :


"Heimdal decided he would watch the fights, and then go and get his armor, "

So yes my apologies. I will edit my post.



As for it being an over reaction... eeeh weelllllllll maybe. I felt it was about time one of our charcaters over reacted again anyway. With that in mind, thats good to hear darkreever.

Also deathbringer, I think thats whats cool about these things anyway. I know that Vermundr is afffected by Iorek's words more than he should be, but being who he is it just got under his skin, and from past events he assumes Iorek's intentions/feelings on the matter were different. He doesnt know that Iorek may not hate him. Though I believe it is still of Ioreks opinion that Vermundr isnt right for pack leader.


----------



## Euphrati

Actually, you don't have to edit your post at all Unxp- as Vermundr _*Doesn't *_know the details of what happened beyond Keris' words (and he doesn't specify for a reason!)

So, if Heimdall stood and watched or not hasn't been clarified yet as none of the ones involved have said a word to what happened


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well I didn't want to clarify due to my guy sounding like a whiny little bitch, but if I have to...


----------



## Euphrati

Well, here is the key question: Will it matter?

Heimdall stepping up and saying 'But I didn't fight in the cages!' means: Although he didn't 'lose', he _did _stand by and watch while his packbrothers made idiots out of themselves... (and was toe to toe with the Aurora arguing and very nearly to blows when Keris walked up) as well as possibly earning the ire of his packbrothers who Did fight the Auroras by leaving them high and dry to take punishment.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Thats exactly why I planned on not saying anything really haha


----------



## unxpekted22

Ok then, just so everyone is clear, I have kept Vermundr saying all three names, heimdal, hrothgar, and azahd in my last post. So he believes that all three of them fought one of the aurora marines at this time.


----------



## unxpekted22

That a pretty damn good response. Well played my friend.


----------



## deathbringer

ta  look forward to your response and reevers with the stormcaller and gunnar
i must admit i was hoping for a bit more eloquence between the wolf and Iorek but i was happy with his response to vermundr


----------



## unxpekted22

I'm honestly not sure which words Keris means?

I would really like to wait for darkreever before I post again, as I have already done so three times this update. Dont want to get too far ahead.


----------



## darkreever

Quick apology for the lateness of the update, or rather late as far as I have mentioned to some of you who have inquired.

I have had very little time these last few days, what with an increased work load before finishing up for the fall, and then a bunch of events with the family that have eaten up my Saturday, Sunday, and Monday until about an hour ago. I had to drive from Long Island, NY to Manalapan, NJ and back again today, in addition to the actual help asked of me. (The drive is three hours one way without traffic.)

This means that I have essentially had no time to write the update; though I have been working on what will be written. The update was supposed to go up in its entirety in the next hour or so, but I'm exhausted and would rather continue to write when I do not have a headache from ear to ear.


There is a little bit of the update up right now (and I mean little, some might even look at is as an insult) so that people can begin to create the start of their posts. However, as I have mentioned, that is not all and the rest will be up by this time tomorrow, likely mid day tomorrow.

Again apologies about this delay, and now I am off to see if the pounding in my head will abate long enough to let me get some more done.


----------



## Scathainn

Just clarifying what physical state I'm in; if I've interpreted it correctly he's hurt badly enough that he can't move without being in extreme pain, but not so badly that his wounds require immediate attention?


----------



## unxpekted22

Pretty much I think. A fractured rib and sore as hell all over his upper body, face, and head I believe. Most likely cuts from knuckles and all that.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

my post will be up late tonight or early tomorrow morning. looking forward to spending some time with Tyr :grin:


----------



## Euphrati

Reever put a lot of work into that last update- let's honour that and see some posts people!


----------



## Serpion5

Working on it. :victory:

Aaaand done.


----------



## unxpekted22

I better get a snack before reading these three new posts, whew.


----------



## Serpion5

I will expand on my post if need be, but I didn`t want to jump too far ahead at once. 


And if you noticed it, the black text represents thoughts in the back of Krahl`s mind, not conscious.


----------



## darkreever

Thats fine, and as a reminder to everyone you are more than free to PM me if your unsure about stuff or would like a bit of clarity.

I might not give you every answer plotwise, but I will always answer true in regards to if things are OK to do or if you may be going to far/not far enough. I don't believe in that bullshit its easier to seek forgiveness than permission; that is amongst the stupidest shit I have ever heard or read.


Just keep in mind that the less you post, the more of a disservice you do to yourself. The more I have to work with, the more inclined I am to give your character to do and the better he can develop throughout the course of the story. 

Leaving out portions of the update, as Lord Ramo, Nicholas Hadrian, and Scathainn did by completely bypassing the fight of Keris and Vermundr, means that you force your characters to miss out on other things. Furthering the previous, no reaction from their respective characters means that none of them are really capable of taking any sides between the interaction between Krahl/Frostulfr and Iorek.


Your free to read the updates for everyone, just be careful not to use out of game knowledge, or knowledge your character has no way of possessing. You do that, and there is a very good chance to create a situation like one of my currently in play characters is facing. (It effects almost the entire RP group and stems from one or two characters using out of game knowledge not for either of theri respective players.)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hmmm, sorry about that. I'll be sure to put a bit more effort into trying to incoporate everything. Sometimes writer's block hits like a bag of weights though and it becomes hard to come up with something.
On another note though, got a copy of Deathwatch this Christmas, maybe I can hit that up for help =).


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Sometimes writer's block hits like a bag of weights though and it becomes hard to come up with something.


And thats why you are more than welcome to PM me, be it with questions or a general seeking of advice/idea's. I will not write your post for you, but I have no problem offering my own thoughts on how your character might act/react/look at things. 



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> On another note though, got a copy of Deathwatch this Christmas, maybe I can hit that up for help =).


If anything it is an interesting read, though I would very much suggest browsing through the supplements like First Founding and Rites of Battle. The first gives greater insight to the nine loyalist founding chapters and the nine traitor legions, and the second focuses on the creation of chapters. Both are very good reads, especially when looking for background and more information to work with.

There are other supplements, The Emperor Protects (which is essentially an introductory campaign for deathwatch itself but an overall good read through for RP idea's and thoughts), Final Sanction (another aid for actual gaming of deathwatch in addition to a more brief run through of the game mechanics to keep in mind), and The Achilus Assault (background for the Jericho Reach where deathwatch takes place. I haven't read it so can't comment beyond that.)


----------



## Scathainn

To be fair, Ørrgrimr couldn't react to the fight between Vermundr and Keris as he was (and still is) essentially unconscious. But your point still stands.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Got a copy of rites of battle too actually
Anywhoo, going to try and get in my two cents on tuesday, going to have to end up spending monday comforting a friend with a broken heart.


----------



## Yushiro

As I saw darkreever state in emperorshand89's 'The Shroud of Darkness' roleplay, this RP was still open to character submission. I have a personal love for Space Wolves so I would love to submit a character here, even if he's just archived stock incase of pulling-out or death.

So here goes:

*Name:* Varg

*Age:* 23

*Appearance:* Varg is bald aside from one platted tail of blonde hair running behind the collar of his MKVII Aquila Pattern Power Armour. His pale face is gaunt and bares one long scar running across his cheek. He carries upon his demeanour an unsavoury and angered look almost always. From his right spaulder, which bares the red and yellow markings of his pack, he hangs the skull of a giant raven. From his left which sports the colours and heraldry of his great company, he rests the fur of his greatest kill, a Fenrisian Wolf.
He also wears the same wolf's teeth on a string necklace which hangs loosely across his chest, accompanied with several self-inscribed stone runes.


*Personality:* Varg is aggressive by nature and is wreckless in his actions. He cares little for death and pain and more for reaping a glorious legacy that would be told among his company throughout the great halls of an age yet. He awaits the day his Wolf Lord would grant him a Jump Pack so that he could truly display the pure magnificence of his warrior soul high above the average battle-brother for all to see. It is obvious that Varg is conceited, a trait others often believe will bring his quick, merciless death. However, despite his hostile attitude, Varg will willingly speak his mind with a great air of self-importance and is quick to insult those he believes too weak to seek glory. Despite all of these traits however, Varg is shockingly obedient to his superiors within the Chapter and will do as he is asked by the Wolf Lord and his company.

*Background:* Varg spent his early days as one of the wandering tribesmen of Fenris. His family were reputed for their loud, brash nature and heightened aggression towards others they travelled with. Their fiery nature earned them high-regard among their people out of fear of their wrath. It was perhaps this trait, the idea of pushing those around you to be stronger and demanding respect, that drew a Wolf Priest to the young Varg. Even in his young age, he showed great cunning and furious aggression in battle. No suited to speed, Varg instead displayed great physical strength, preferring to tackle his foes head on.
After being tested rigorously against the youths of other tribes, the Wolf Priest eventually felt it time for the final test, the Test of Morkai.
After drinking from the Cup of the Wulfen, Varg was dropped miles from the great fortress of the Space Wolves. There in the dark, freezing wilderness Varg began to transform. His body grew large and his nails long. His teeth sharpened to razor-like fangs as he ran about Asaheim with a great ferocity and rage. His body almost claimed by the curse of the Wulfen were it not for his steely resolve. He managed to regain control of himself after no less than 2 weeks and ran with all haste back to The Fang. There, he was greeted by his Great Company and welcomed to the Chapter.

After undergoing the full apotheosis of becoming a Space Marine. Varg decided to again wander out to the wastelands of Asaheim. He somehow found solace in that field of razor winds and crystal turf. It was out there that he came face to face with his greatest foe, a Fenrisian Wolf. The same creature who's blood now flowed in Varg's vains. After a great battle that was said to have lasted all day and all night, Varg eventually brought the creature to it's bloody death. He knelt before it's fallen corpse and spoke words of praise to the beast. He then dismembered it's body and took from it various parts which he adorned himself with, believing that he would carry the spirit of his noble and worthy opponent with him forever.


*Weapons:* Chainsword and Bolt Pistol. Frag and Krak Grenades. Combat Knife.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Huh, this RP is still open? I'm genuinely suprised.


----------



## darkreever

darkreever said:


> -Finally (finally), though recruitment is open after the action thread starts and I have no problem with later players, I must eventually have a cut-off point on new characters. For this, it’s once we hit the 70-75% mark of the RP. At that point, the player group is so ingrained with each other that you will remain an outsider throughout despite anyone’s best efforts. There is simply not enough story left for you and the others to truly get acclimated and things can feel awkward.


Thats a quote from my first post, and we are most definitely not at the 75% complete mark yet. (Barely beyond 10% really.)



As for Varg, is that second part of his name a title or was it the name of his clan?

A named weapon is interesting, but let it simply be the name he has given his chainsword and not necessarily its real name. You never know when I want certain things to have additional meaning. In addition, wolf priests have been known to use the skulls of fenrisian wolves as part of their helmet's, so those things are in no way small. Lose it on the sword, maybe replace the raven skull on his shoulder with the thing.

Do keep in mind that the Space Wolves do not come out and test those who might be viable candidates. You prove yourself through a notable act, like besting the war leader of an attacking tribe or several of his greatest warriors, or diving into a raging storm to draw the attention of a kraken so that your clansmen can escape or better kill it. Sorry but your going to have to work on the background before I can accept Varg.

Other than that everything else looks pretty good, though how did Varg get the scar on his face?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Huh. Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Yushiro

I shall update my post tomorrow then =)

For tonight, my mental energy is spent trying to make a fu-man chu out of green stuff for a Captain...

and his surname is his clan name, yes. It's not really a title. It can be scrapped if you so wish.


----------



## Euphrati

Nicholas- Keris is already well on his way to aiding Iotki in his troubles! He has a rather keen habit of howling, head-long charges into melee. :grin:

The statements in quotes- are those internal thoughts or is Iotki muttering those aloud/under his breath? If they are internal you might want to toss italics on them so that there is no confusion.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Euphrati said:


> Nicholas- Keris is already well on his way to aiding Iotki in his troubles! He has a rather keen habit of howling, head-long charges into melee. :grin:
> 
> The statements in quotes- are those internal thoughts or is Iotki muttering those aloud/under his breath? If they are internal you might want to toss italics on them so that there is no confusion.


Hmm, good thought, and I haven't really decided. I'll go do that right now since you mentioned it.


----------



## Yushiro

Hey there. I'm afraid a few things have come up and I'm going to be unable to participate in this RP after all. Sorry to waste your time there darkreever. Good luck with the rest of The Claw!


----------



## Lord Ramo

My post will be up tomorrow darkreever


----------



## Scathainn

Tomorrow as well for me. I've been studying for finals at Uni but I'm at a point where I'm comfortable.


----------



## darkreever

Apologies about that massive delay in updating, next one will not take as long of that I will assure.

And once again, for anyone looking for an RP this one is still open.


On a similar note, if you want out then please PM me and let me know; do not leave me or the other players hanging, its not a good thing.


----------



## deathbringer

that update was worth waiting for, cant wait to get back home to my pc


----------



## Scathainn

My post is ready to go, waiting to hear from darkreever.


----------



## Scathainn

Well, I never heard from him, so I'm just going to post my update and go from there.


----------



## darkreever

me said:


> If it applies to your characters most recent update then post it, and then in a day or two I'll give you a mini update to catch you up.


Time stamped on the 29th of last month, my reply to your question Scathainn. So yes I did answer you, I told you to post it nearly a week ago.


----------



## Scathainn

I sent another PM to you is the thing, though.



> My update is ready to post at this point, but I'm worried about my daemon. I wanted the fight to be hard but I'm worried I'm taking too many liberties. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpted from my update said:
> 
> 
> 
> This last daemon was stripping a fleshy thrall clean of meat, dozens of tiny taloned arms tearing off strips of flesh and feeding it into one of its many mouths. A hideous, bloodshot eye opened up and looked straight at Ørrgrimr. With a slow deliberate motion, the creature turned around, stuffing the last bits of meat into its mouths. Every movement made was accompanied by a series of hideous cracking and popping sounds; Ørrgrimr realized with horror that it wasn’t urning around, but it was reshaping its flesh and bones to face towards him. The creature’s dozens of mouths dripped slimy, blood-mixed drool onto the deck, and at least forty small arms flailed around wildly while three larger ones supported its two tiny legs. Hundreds of eyes opened and closed all over the daemon’s body as it debated what to do with Ørrgrimr, and four tiny wings fluttered impatiently. With a gruesome snapping motion the creature’s chest reshaped into an enormous mouth and issued a bloodcurdling screech, spraying blood and spittle everywhere, before loping fast and directly towards Ørrgrimr.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> He drew his hunting knife and girded his stance. “Come at me, then,” he muttered, before the horrifying daemon crashed into him.
> 
> Dozens of limbs tore at him as the creature fell on top of him, hundreds of mouths forming, snapping, disappearing. Bracing his hands on the deck, he kicked upward, forcing the creature off of him and pushing it back. Standing back to his feet, he watched the creature simply reshape itself off of the floor. A huge chitinous arm swumg out from the daemon before Ørrgrimr stabbed it, then pushed it away. The creature howled as its bright pink blood dripped onto the floor. The metal sizzled where the liquid touched the ground. _Acidic blood._
> 
> With a roar, Ørrgrimr ran forward and delivered a sweeping kick into the beast, but it simply reshaped itself out of the way to avoid the attack. Ørrgrimr did not halt his attack however; he pushed forward with a flurry of fists, elbows, and knees. He could hear the creature’s fragile bones snap and reshape with each it, and every blow he landed was awarded with a chorus of shrieks. Suddenly, a fleshly mass protruded from the creature’s body and latched onto Ørrgrimr as dozens of mouths chewed on his flesh. He howled with pain and struggled to free himself from the toothed arm’s grasp, but to no avail. With desperation he realized he had only one option left. Grabbing onto the creature’s flesh for leverage, he ignored the pain of teeth chewing his hand as he plunged his knife into the creature’s arm and severed it completely. The arm lost grip of Ørrgrimr and the creature howled as the limb fell to the deck and he pushed the daemon away with a kick.
> 
> Nothing happened for a few seconds as the daemon skirted back, eyeing Ørrgrimr with hundreds of eyes warily. Ørrgrimr grinned that stupid grin of his for a second before noticing the arm out of the corner of his eyes. It was moving.
> 
> Turning to look at the arm, he noticed with horror that it began to reshape itself. The severed arm popped and snapped, twisting and convulsing. Finally with a shudder, the arm reshaped itself into a tiny miniature daemon, maybe the size of his helmet on his armor. Dozens of tiny spiked legs held it aloft as it stared at Ørrgrimr with bloodshot, pulsing eyes. At that instant he could see both daemons assume an expression he could only assume to be a smile, as dozens of mouths spread into wide rictus grins.
> 
> Oh feth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Ramo

My post will be up tomorrow darkreever.


----------



## darkreever

Scathainn said:


> I sent another PM to you is the thing, though.


Huh, well thats interesting. I never got that PM, must have been a hiccup on the part of Heresy or something.


----------



## unxpekted22

yo lets get an update


----------



## darkreever

Alright update is up, which is to be followed by another one as soon as the appropriate people post. (Everyone has to post, but there are going to be branching updates like before. Some should be a bit more obvious than others.)

I included spoiler tags in this update, hiding the sections so that the overall post does not look as long. Noticed Jerek Carstien using them in his own RP, The Endless Darkness and some have mentioned to me that a longer time to post between updates may be because the length of the updates are a bit daunting. So I have decided to give this a try; at the bottom of your next action thread posts, please give me a yay or nay and I will either continue to do it or not. (Make your decision in another colour as well; easier for me to spot.)


Theres also something I would like to touch upon, if only for the hell of it. That something would be titles, and possibly more importantly how to earn them.

As you are hopefully all aware of by now, The Pack has three members with titles: Alrik Firehawk, Iorek Ghostwolf, and Vermundr Iron-Vengeance. Of these three, only one has been given by me, and compared to the other two its rather bad. (Iron-Vengeance is to rolling off the tongue like sky diving without a parachute is a bad idea.)

Of the remaining two, Iorek received his title of Ghostwolf from Keris, and Alrik came from the Firehawk tribe. In both cases other characters are the ones who gave them those titles (well technically not so much in the case of Alrik but others have kept using it) for things they have done. You, the players, are free to come up with titles/nick-names for each other and if they stick, I myself will end up using them. (Though do note that not every nickname or title is going to stick, and hopefully someone can come up with something better than my lame title for Vermundr.)


----------



## unxpekted22

haha. I was unsure of it at first but I dont mind the name so much now. I thought he was going to be nicknamed something insulting for a while actually since no one liked him like Vermundr the Asshole. So Iron vengeance felt pretty good after that.

Going to check out this endless darkness rp in a minute.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

One-eye should suffice for Iotki, Something along the lines of "The Clever" or something to that effect would likely be a bit... complimentary.


----------



## unxpekted22

Remember, One doesnt come up with their own nicknames. We'll have to see how Iotki handles himself in some more situations, maybe against some of these orks even. Also, firehawk and ghostwolf stuck because those names match with their characters' personalities which needed time to develop. Iotki is still a pretty new character and I honestly know very little about him.


----------



## Euphrati

Unxpekted is correct in mentioning that a nickname/title is something earned/given to a character and not something that a character necessarily chooses for themselves. Something to note as well is the difference between a 'nickname' and a 'title'.

Nicknames tend to be informal in context and often carry a tone of casual banter between close-knit individuals or small groups in their usage. Nicknames are often descriptive of a physical event or personality trait and can be disliked by their bearers. Nicknames can be highly personal and it is not uncommon for a nickname to be only accepted when used by a specific individual. An example of this is when Keris occasionally refers to Alrik by the nickname of 'Snaggletooth'.

Titles, on the other hand, tend to be earned/awarded as an honour in a more formal manner and carry more weight to their bearers. Titles favour the symbolic accounting of an epic deed or event in the recipient's life (note- the event doesn't have to be something pleasant or positive in nature).

Nicknames/titles will come naturally as a character's personality and storyline develops- Keris, for example, has yet to gain a formal title/nickname.


----------



## Scathainn

With luck my post should be up by the end of this week.


----------



## darkreever

Scathainn said:


> With luck my post should be up by the end of this week.


Well let it not be said that you didn't at least make some sort of effort to try and get a post up more than a month after the update.

At any rate, from the six members who have posted thus far we have two who are in favour of spoiler tags in the updates, two against, and two who didn't bother/forgot to vote. That being the case, I came up with a way to break this deadlock and the decision is a return to the old.


Which is not necessarily a bad thing, as we will be seeing a reduction in characters, and thus a reduction in what there is to read per update.

For those of you who joined up and have been able to consistently post within a reasonable time period, or get word into me prior to a month of waiting, all the more glory to you. For those who have not, a month between updates is ridiculous, even if I take into account my own reasons for the, more recent, gaps. An update has gone up for Keris and Vermundr already, and one shall be going up for Iorek, Alrik, Heimdall, and Krahl before Thursday has ended.

Everyone else is still in, but if I do not hear from you or get a post from you then your character will not be included in the update this week and you will have to speak with me.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry forgot to vote, my vote is against the spoiler tags at any rate.


----------



## darkreever

Thanks for that Ramo, but I made a decision already (though your vote is in support of that decision anyway.)


----------



## Scathainn

I'm withdrawing from this RP. 

I can't keep up with the updates, even more so now since I was hit by a car last thursday.

Sorry for keeping you guys waiting and I hope the RP continues well.


----------



## darkreever

Scathainn said:


> even more so now since I was hit by a car last thursday.


Well that sucks Scathainn, hope you recover from it in fairly short order. Happened to me once, though I managed to avoid the worst of the damage.

That being said, with the loss of Scathainn's Ørrgrimr in addition to Hadrian's Iotki it seems we are falling rather short of players. Vilhelm has found time to return with Tyr and will be doing so any day now, as soon as I dig my way into enough free time to finish this update for the now five of you who need it.


So as I do every now and then, for anyone interested Fury is still open for new characters to join; all the restrictions of the first post apply (except the chance of a power weapon or some-such, that option is no longer on the table.)


----------



## Romero's Own

So it is possible for me to join then?


----------



## dark angel

Romero's Own said:


> So it is possible for me to join then?


That's what the man said.

Glad to hear that Vilhelm is back around - Now Alrik can have another Wolf to hate on. :wink:


----------



## darkreever

Romero's Own said:


> So it is possible for me to join then?


As Dark Angel pointed out, thats exactly what my previous post means.


----------



## dark angel

Any news on an update?


----------



## unxpekted22

he updated for you guys already haha


----------



## dark angel

Bollocks, so he did.

I have been waiting for the update.. 

My mistake; I'll get a post up asap.


----------



## Serpion5

hahaha!  

I should be able to work something out tonight or tomorrow. :scratchhead:


----------



## Lord Ramo

ill get up a post soon as well


----------



## dark angel

Apologies for the lack of a post - I'll have one up on the weekend.


----------



## darkreever

Sorry for the long wait on an update everybody, though as you can see it is finally up.

I'm sure this one won't sound all to new, but its going to get said anyway: fear not for the next update will not take as long.


As always with these posts, I will remind anyone who is not currently taking part that recruitment remains open and will do so for some time. So if you want to join, either put up a character following the sheet from my first post in this thread or drop me a PM with the sheet if you would like me to take a look at it privately (because if there is something I don't like or need changed, it'll get said one way or the other.)

With a lack of posting from Lord Ramo, I do believe we have an opening with a special weapon. I believe I'll allow for a flamer, meltagun, or plasma pistol. Note that those first two weapons would be in addition to the regular set of weapons of the character and the pistol would replace the bolt pistol. Despite a lack of anything from BlackApostleVilhelm, I will not be allowing for anyone to take up a powerfist or power weapon; at least not yet anyway.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

*Name:* Ornsvald

*Age*: 24 years [Terran-standard]

*Appearance:* Ornsvald's physique is, like all Astartes, huge in comparison to an average human. He is tall, standing at just over 7 feet, and has broad shoulders which sandwich bunched coils of muscle around his neck and chest. Ornsvald's arms, torso, and legs are similarly well-toned. The Blood Claw has a shaved head and blue eyes, with the clear mark of a fang scarring his left cheek, the wound old and torn. When he is not wearing his plate armour, Ornsvald wears a simple earth-coloured robe, and often wears a white wolf-pelt to keep warm when the conditions are chilly. Ornsvald's armour is standard Mk VII power armour, coloured in the grey-blue of the Space Wolves, with bright-yellow shoulder-guards. His armour is otherwise unadorned, apart from a single self-engraved rune on his left arm, marking the kill of the alpha wolf that earned him his place.

*Personality:* Ornsvald is dogged by a lack of self-belief. In battle, he will throw himself into the fray just like any other headstrong Blood Claw, but only because of the taste of blood in the air and the seductive call to glory. Beyond battle, Ornsvald secretly doubts his abilities. This is perhaps related to the circumstances of his selection to becoming a Space Wolf, perhaps due to his relative juniority. Ornsvald is not, however, a total recluse; he is gregarious and will interact as positively as he is able with his comrades, often with even a cocksure and boisterous attitude. This outward bravado is a façade, however.

*Background:* Ornsvald's life before becoming a Space Wolf was harsh and difficult; not much changed when he became a Blood Claw, but without the powerful astartes augmentation life beforehand was particularly straining. Ornsvald's brother, Haggfir, hunted with him to help feed his clan. The small group of tents hugging the edge of a great icy lake was all Ornsvald knew for a time; food was scarce, and the winters cold. The clan was dying; its numbers had dwindled to fewer than twenty, and most of those were the aged and the sick. The Jarl was an ancient man, tired and aggrieved by the harsh world he lived in. Indeed, the two brothers were the only young prospect left for the clan, and they were heavily relied upon for day-to-day hunting. The other hunters were all past their years, and only set out in a large band to try and catch a large animal to keep themselves alive for a week or two. The clan had been shunned by others; after all, what did it have to offer? Any free time that could be found was usually spent catching up on sleep. But whilst it was a hard life, Ornsvald survived. For a time.

It was not long after Ornsvald's fourteenth winter that everything went wrong. He was hunting with his brother, as he usually did. The hunt, like too many in recent times, had failed; anything edible that could be caught wasn't going to be caught that day. Upon their return, however, the two brothers found a horrific sight. Tents rent and torn, maimed corpses with pools of blood splattered everywhere; the small clan had been attacked, and without Ornsvald or Haggfir they had been killed to a man. Ornsvald was filled with anguish and despair, and wanted to curl up and let the winter slowly take him with his clan. Haggfir, however, was enraged, and convinced Ornsvald to accompany him to avenge the clan. Eventually Ornsvald submitted, and the two set off; this time hunting predators, not food. They followed the multiple wolf-tracks left in the snow for almost a day before arriving at an icy cave, the exterior marked with blood-stains in the snow.

Haggfir, noticing the blood-stains, tore into the cave, hoping that some of the clan had been taken alive. Ornsvald had seen the bodies, though, and knew that nobody was left. His warning came too late, however, as a huge, grey wolf leapt from the cave and savaged Haggfir, ripping his head from his shoulders in once clamp of its massive jaws. Clearly it was the alpha wolf of the pack; it didn’t even call for its packmates to help it. The beast turned on Ornsvald, who, enraged, raised his spear in defiance; the spear deflected the beast's blow, and only a single fang reached Ornsvald, tearing a ragged chunk of flesh out of his left cheek. With the taste of blood in his lips, Ornsvald fought the beast for nearly twenty minutes, trading blows in close encounters before both combatants withdrew to circle each other.

The duel finally came to a close when the wolf made a desperate lunge with its fangs, and Ornsvald, seeing his chance, hurled the spear and dived to the side. The spear tore right through the beast, penetrating the roof of its mouth and striking its brain. Ornsvald lay there, panting and covered in blood and brain-matter, as a huge figure emerged from the cave. The figure stood like a man, but was as large as the wolf, and covered in fur pelts. Ornsvald blacked out as the giant approached, and found himself recovering in a Space Wolf Thunderhawk. 

Roaring above the ground below him, borne aloft into the skies, Ornsvald made the connection. He had been chosen to become a Sky Warrior, and to fight as a Space Wolf. Only as the thought hit him did Ornsvald realise that had he simply sat in his clan's destroyed camp, had his brother not convinced him to slay the beast, he would never have joined the Space Wolves. He had been chosen for his strength of arm, but they could not know that the strength of will had been his brother's, not his own. Ornsvald swore to be stronger, and to prove himself.

*Weapons:* Standard bolt pistol and frag grenades. Long serrated combat knife, and a chainsword with razor-sharp teeth and a symbol of a wolf inscribed on the bottom of the sword's casing. 

------------------------------------------

Character sheet already checked with darkreever. I'm afraid you guys are going to have to pretend Ornsvald was with you from the beginning, but just that he didn't say all that much or do anything particularly notable; he's been "in the background". I'm looking forward to changing that and getting some real roleplay in with him, though!


----------



## unxpekted22

Nice, Solus. Welcome aboard. How much of the rp have you read so far, if any?


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Thanks for the unxpekted praise. (Yes, I said it!). I've read back a little and seen than currently you've just ended a nine-day trip aboard your starship (I believe as part of a fleet of three vessels) to arrive at a system overrun with Orks. You've made a combat jump out of a Thunderhawk to take back an Ork-infested station.

Before that there was a problem with warp-infected crew, and right back at the beginning you guys were hunting on Fenris. I've more or less read the beginning and the end but not the middle yet; but I plan to.


----------



## darkreever

Alright, as your aware from going back and forth with me last week, Solace your character is good and welcome aboard. I will edit you into the update no later than this time tomorrow, though I will be attempting to make that when I wake up tomorrow instead. (Just depends on if I wake up to my first alarm in the morning rather than my second.)


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

No worries; Ornsvald stands ready to fight as soon or as late as he has to. 

EDIT: And as the time of that post, for me, is 2-24am, you could probably allow yourself a little more sleep as there's no way I'll be posting at that time in the morning. :laugh:


----------



## darkreever

Its not a matter of expecting you to keep up with my times, but more the sooner it goes up and you have an idea of what you can and cannot, the sooner you can build an idea of what you will be posting.

On that note though, I dont think I have seen a single post from anyone yet. Should I start worrying now?


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

darkreever said:


> Its not a matter of expecting you to keep up with my times, but more the sooner it goes up and you have an idea of what you can and cannot, the sooner you can build an idea of what you will be posting.


I just meant for you not to worry about getting up early because even if you get up late I'll still be sleeping. What I got from your post was that you were getting up earlier (first alarm rather than second) and that you hoped to post the update then; I was just saying that it didn't matter which alarm you obeyed, I'd still see the update hours later anyway. If you're determined to give me the extra time, I guess I can try to develop sleep-telepathic internet reading overnight. :laugh:


----------



## darkreever

And there we go, update updated. We now have Ornsvald and Heimdall in the fray.

Gonna have to get to editing the first post of this thread before the week is out. Update who is still playing and as who.


----------



## dark angel

Anyone else notice that the title is now; The Claw: _Furry _of Wolves? 

Post should be up sometime in the week. Welcome aboard, Lord Commander Solus. Looking forwards to Roleplaying with you.


----------



## darkreever

dark angel said:


> Anyone else notice that the title is now; The Claw: _Furry _of Wolves?


Was wondering how long it would take someone to notice that little change.:biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

darkreever said:


> Was wondering how long it would take someone to notice that little change.:biggrin:


Haha, not exactly something that’s easy to overlook, mate. I don’t think I’ll be able to think of Alrik the same way, after the mental image that afforded me.


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, I was about to ask about that as well. Was thinking I had overlooked that for months now.


----------



## Serpion5

Ok... When and why? :scratchhead:


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

I don't think it can have been that long; I'm sure it said "Fury" when I looked at the thread first, and that wasn't very long ago. Seeing it now it's glaringly "Furry". :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

Name: Leidolf

Age: 24

Appearance: Leidolf is above average height for a Marine, towering to 7'-8" inches without armor, his battle plate bringing that to around 8'. He is a man of lean muscle, preferring speed and agility to overwhelming force. His hair, a mane of flaming red, though it is currently shaved in the tradition of a new Bloodclaw, contrasts the blackish blue ink of the scrolling tattoos that run down the sides of his head, around his ears and disappearing down beneath his armor to cover his shoulders and chest , small lines of Litanies of Devotion and Purity in Fenrisian worked intricately into the designs. His almond shaped, golden eyes, peer out from underneath heavy brows, set beside a hawk like nose. His high cheek bones, and angular jaw lending to a predatory appearance accentuated by his enlarged canines. 

Personality: Leidolf is possessed with a fiery temper, but one that he turns inward. He is incredibly demanding of himself, continually aspiring for perfection in all aspects of the craft of war. He is fiercely loyal to his pack and his chapter, to the point that he holds that loyalty far above his responsibilities to the Imperium. When not practicing his craft in the sparring cages or in the arctic wastelands of Fenris, Leidolf loves to bury himself in a mug of mead, tearing into a good meal, reveling in the camaraderie of his pack mates. When his fury of his inner furnace is idle, the coals of his ire covered with cool ash, he is a jovial man. He is always there to lend support and advice, as much as his limited experience can yield, the safety and security of his brothers his foremost concern. Nothing can provoke his berserk rage quite like one of his pack being in mortal danger. 

Background: Leidolf only has spotty memories of his life before induction in to the Space Wolves, but he remembers hunting with his father. A cloudy visage of a caring face, with weather beaten skin, ruddy from exposure to the wind. He remembers his father helping him make his first spear, a long handled, long bladed weapon created by his tribe to hunt the Fenrisian Elk. His tribe followed them, migrating across the harsh shifting landscape of his homeworld, braving the wilds to maintain a closeness to their primary food source. 

It was on a hunt with his father that his life would change for ever. He and his father were hunting a female Elk and were surprised by the doe's mate. As it exploded out of the forest, hitting his father point blank, impaling and goring him in several places, Leidolf found himself gripped in a rage, his vision hazing over red as his hatred of the beast wormed its way into his innocent heart. He remembers little of the battle, save that as the mist cleared from his eyes, the pain of the mortal wounds he had suffered racking his consciousness. As the light started to leave his eyes, he looked to his side, and smiled, satisfaction rippling through his small frame as the his gaze fell on the corpse of his foe. He thought he heard the crunch of a heavy footfall on the crust of ice covering the deep snow as blackness took him, but he did not care. His father had been avenged. 

He awoke, that fact alone surprising him, in a solid stone room, the giants of the Immortal Wolves standing around him, and he knew that who he had been was no more. From that moment on he found his home in the midst of the gods of war. 

Equipment: Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife, Frag grenades. 

Here is my offering. Let me know if I need to make any changes.


----------



## darkreever

Looks pretty good, though something to change in the appearance section. As a young blood claw, Leidolf would have had his head shaved bar a single tail of hair. Unfortunately it won't be of much longer than the base of his neck, but he obviously won't be alone in this. Krahl, Heimdall, and Orsnvald all also have this as well (in the event that I missed it for you lot.)

Vermundr, Iorek, Alrik, and Keris, having undertaken at least one battle off-world have earned the right to grown their hair out in a manner of their choosing. As blood claws, Iorek and Alrik have not earned the right to grow beards; though as the leader of his pack Vermundr can do so (he's still a blood claw and should not in that regard, though as a pack leader others will likely not say anything about it.) Of Keris, he is no longer a blood claw and so can technically do as he pleases.

Though, as I'm sure many of you will be able to guess, he will still be with The Pack regardless. (Since I have no intention of boring Euphrati to death and forcing her to interact only with NPC's controlled by me.:biggrin


That being said though, make that small change and get to posting; cause Leidolf is in the update.


----------



## Serpion5

Now it's back to Fury. 

Are you Erisian Reever?


----------



## darkreever

Nah, the whole point was to see how long it would take for someone to notice and that didn't take very long. This being both the recruitment and out of character thread (and for anyone wondering, all of my recruitment threads double as OOC threads), me having a little fun with something like that shouldn't be too out of the question.

I might do it again at a later date, so keep your eyes peeled. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Edits made, posting shall commence over the next couple of days.


----------



## Euphrati

Technically, until they reach the rank of Grey Hunters, all of the members of the Claw must go clean shaven- Keris included.

However, Keris will never wear the rank of a Grey Hunter now with his choice. He has become something 'outside' the normal ranks- much like Ragnar Blackmane who went from Blood Claw to Wolfblade. This is part of the reason that Ragnar, even as a Wolf Lord, goes clean shaven- because he was never a Grey Hunter.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Euphrati said:


> Technically, until they reach the rank of Grey Hunters, all of the members of the Claw must go clean shaven- Keris included.
> 
> However, Keris will never wear the rank of a Grey Hunter now with his choice. He has become something 'outside' the normal ranks- much like Ragnar Blackmane who went from Blood Claw to Wolfblade. This is part of the reason that Ragnar, even as a Wolf Lord, goes clean shaven- because he was never a Grey Hunter.


That must be quite embarrassing for Rangar? I'm sure nobody'd ever say anything within the Wolves (he's a Lord after all, and he earned it). But say if you were teaching the customs to an outsider, kinda like the cross-fertilisation between [HH spoiler] TSons and Wolves Librarians for a little while. Say you've told them "you can't wear a beard until you're a Grey Hunter, so clean-shaven Wolves are the lowly Blood Claws" then Ragnar comes into the room and takes his helmet off...

Could get a little messy, no? You wonder if Ragnar would just go back and storm his way through the ranks to just be allowed to have the big grizzly beard he's always coveted. And who's responsibility would it be to tell him "erm, sir, you've got a bit too much stubble there...".


----------



## darkreever

Lord Commander Solus said:


> That must be quite embarrassing for Rangar?


I really doubt it, since he is one of (if not the) only Space Wolves to become a wolf lord without being a grey hunter at some point. Thats on top of being the youngest wolf lord in the chapters history (well beyond the first wolf lords of course.)



Lord Commander Solus said:


> then Ragnar comes into the room and takes his helmet off...


Except as a Space Wolf, he would be abstaining the use of a helmet.



Lord Commander Solus said:


> Could get a little messy, no? You wonder if Ragnar would just go back and storm his way through the ranks to just be allowed to have the big grizzly beard he's always coveted. And who's responsibility would it be to tell him "erm, sir, you've got a bit too much stubble there...".


In the end though, why would he want to? He is one of the most famous Space Wolves alive; and part of his claim to that fame comes from the circumstances of his past. He went from a blood claw to a Space Wolf champion and his lack of a beard makes him stand out amongst those of his rank.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

darkreever said:


> In the end though, why would he want to? He is one of the most famous Space Wolves alive; and part of his claim to that fame comes from the circumstances of his past. He went from a blood claw to a Space Wolf champion and his lack of a beard makes him stand out amongst those of his rank.


I guess I just thought that as a Space Wolf, a chapter which seems to put a great deal into honour and prestige, his accelerated ascension might trouble others in the chapter. This would then leave him with a desire to maybe prove himself so that any remaining dissent is quashed.

After all, if a soldier in the army today does something hugely heroic, they get a medal. They don't get made general.

EDIT: And if they were made general, somebody who was just about to be promoted might be a little miffed that this soldier has taken his place. The lieutenant general in this case might feel his new superior hasn't proved himself in his eyes.


----------



## darkreever

Lord Commander Solus said:


> This would then leave him with a desire to maybe prove himself so that any remaining dissent is quashed.


The thing is, Ragnar more than proved himself in his actions. He earned the place as a wolf lord because he hunted down and slew the chaos champion that killed Berek Thunderfist (the wolf lord Ragnar fought under, and ultimately replaced.)

Ragnar did not just go from blood claw to wolf lord mind you, he became a wolf blade before that (which is similar in status to the wolf guard.)


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

I suppose the 40k world is very different to ours. I imagine the team that finally cornered Bin Laden weren't all made admirals, and it's undoubtedly an admirable (pardon the pun) feat.

I guess the Chaos Lord must have been considered a greater threat.


----------



## darkreever

Alright, now I'm a little bit miffed. I had been hoping to get an update in for everyone this weekend but with half the players not posting, looks like that isn't going to happen.

At this time I am calling out Dark Angel, Deathbringer, and Lord Ramo. You've all been online these last two weeks (in fact at the time of writing this Deathbringer is actually online) but there hasn't been so much as a peep from any of you.

Maybe real life has thrown you a real bad curve ball as of late, maybe you just can't be assed; in the end all it takes is a single PM to inform me that you won't be available. (It'll take all of two or three minutes of your time, and keeps me from holding things up a little waiting for you.)


Honestly a bit more angry with Dark Angel and Lord Ramo at this time. The first because you have posted elsewhere on Heresy in these last two weeks; and the second because you told me you wanted to continue.


----------



## unxpekted22

I know Ramo has been dealing with some rough real life stuff from his PMs regarding his participation in my current rp. It is unlike him to not send a PM so I dont think its on purpose.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I apologize darkreever, my post is now up.


----------



## dark angel

I was waiting on Serpion. 

Serpion has now posted.

My post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## unxpekted22

"Despite the fact that Leidolf respected Keris, his choices and attitude of late had left a sour taste in his mouth."

Woo!

"Keris, the fool, had changed course....Damn glory seeker was going to get himself killed."

Wooo!!!

"Keris was leaving the Pack. Keris, his blood-brother, his guiding-light, was abandoning him. Just the notion of it made Alrik choleric. Keris the Priest, Keris the Wise, Keris the _Betrayer_. How could he? Did he care nothing for Alrik? "

WOOO!!!!




....guess removing him from the pack was good for Vermundr after all, at least for the time being.

Euphratiiiii come baaaaack.


----------



## Serpion5

Nice, Dark Angel. 

Whatever the outcome, this fight _has_ to happen at some point. :spiteful:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well i better keep my more neutral opinions of Keris too myself...


----------



## unxpekted22

lol, didnt see that one nearly as fast. Probably wouldnt have for a while if I didnt have the page in a separate tab.


----------



## unxpekted22

Just so y'all know, I'm going to wait for some of you to post first this time. I always have to post without everyone else's perspectives to look at first. Such a disadvantage  haha


----------



## deathbringer

well I'm waiting for you because how you react to your dilemma will directly affect what iorek does.


----------



## Midge913

My post is done, I am just waiting to see if a post from Euph pops up in the next day or so. I want to be able to react to anything Keris does.


----------



## dark angel

Serpion may be waiting for me. 

I'm looking to having the post up by Thursday.


----------



## Lord Ramo

i hope that I will be able to get my post up tomorrow or thursday latest


----------



## Serpion5

I wasn't waiting, just haven't been up to this yet. 

From Sunday to next Friday I will be on the road. Phone access only so I will try to post before then. If I don't make it I will post next weekend.


----------



## unxpekted22

deathbringer said:


> well I'm waiting for you because how you react to your dilemma will directly affect what iorek does.


Ah, though it isn't necessary for me to post first as Iorek's decision could directly affect what Vermundr does as well. If Iorek continues to rally the guardsmen for example, Vermundr may be more likely to do something else. Conversely, if Iorek abandons his efforts and returns to the fight dealing with the enemy on his own then Vermundr may be more likely to rally the guardsmen in his stead, for only then would the opportunity for him to rise up to the task ('put this task the shoulders of your own leader') become open. 

but, I will be happy to post first if you wish.


----------



## Euphrati

My post for Keris will be up by this evening at the latest.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## darkreever

unxpekted22 said:


> Ah, though it isn't necessary for me to post first as Iorek's decision could directly affect what Vermundr does as well.


True as that may be unxpekted, Vermundr is still a leader where Iorek is not. The task of rallying allies falls to Vermundr first, unless he chooses to abandon them for something he feels is more important.

There are consequences to either choice, it is up to you and your character to decide which onee can be lived with better. Would Vermundr rather put Keris in his place, ignoring the beleaguered soldiers because his pack can accomplish this task? Or would he rather make use of potential allies to augment his forces and prove himself the more capable leader?


----------



## unxpekted22

Hm, alright. I will write up a post when I can.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Hello Heresy!

As I posted in the Crusade of Blood recruitment, I've been having a... colourful time with my internet. To call it frustrating would be as big an understatement as describing Einstein as being "not bad at maths". Think of making a molehill out of a mountain and you'll get the picture.

Anyway, I'm back for good now (I hope!) and ready to roleplay. How've y'all been?


----------



## unxpekted22

Sorry, really tired right now. Hope the post is all within the confines of the update. PM me for edits.


----------



## Serpion5

I'm back, so I should be able to manage a post sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Oh dear, I appear to have rather annoyed Vermundr. As I've obviously not roleplayed with him before I'm not sure whether this is natural or if I've really pressed the wrong buttons...!


----------



## deathbringer

lol na
vermundr's a dick


----------



## unxpekted22

hahaha. 

He seems like a dick to everyone else but he thinks of himself as being pretty nice, basically.


----------



## Serpion5

He gives helpful advice, sometimes without a punch to the face. 

Well, it worked on Krahl. Though I think Keris may have had a hand in reshaping Krahl's outlook as well.


----------



## dark angel

My post was deleted.

I'll get another one up.


----------



## Midge913

Just wanted to say that I am still here and ready to go. I will be spending the day on friday getting caught up from the long break and if I need to post I will try to do so then.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Any openings up on this one fellas? Just read the space wolf series and i gotta say they are epic haha!


----------



## dark angel

_If _you take a look at page twenty-six, Darkreever says as much.


----------



## Euphrati

And, the pack is back!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

I've been missing this, even though I've not been here long. Oddly enough the Space Wolves were one of my least favourite Legions, (reading A Thousand Sons will do that). I tackled Prospero Burns with the mind to stay loyally opposed to the Wolves... and it hasn't worked. :laugh: I see now it was six of one and half a dozen of the other.

Hopefully my roleplaying should be a little better now I've got under the Space Wolf skin, so to speak. (Hopefully...)


----------



## darkreever

dark angel said:


> _If _you take a look at page twenty-six, Darkreever says as much.


Well, do keep in mind that such a statement is a bit subjective; Its actually page thirteen for me.:biggrin:

That being said, I need to go through this and the action thread and make sure that first post is up to date. (The player list is most definitely outdated.)



Angel Encarmine said:


> Any openings up on this one fellas? Just read the space wolf series and i gotta say they are epic haha!


Last I recall we are operating at less than full capacity, so by all means feel free to join. Your gear options will be standard though, since I believe Heimdall is armed with a flamer and Tyr a powerfist (though there has been nary a sighting of Vilhelm in months.) So those options are out, though I don't think that includes the likes of a plasma pistol; not certain on how I'll rule that at this moment.


Ideally we are looking at a update to the first post tonight/tomorrow and an update to the action thread tomorrow. Looks like you lot are about done with these orks as is, including Keris because I did get a chance to see that post before we lost it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I will get a character up by tonight


----------



## unxpekted22

If I remember correctly deathbringer and euphrati had posts up that are currently missing. I think I pretty much remember them but if you guys have them saved I wouldnt mind reading them again.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Name: Hrodgeir

Age: 25

Appearance: Taller and lanky, Hrodgeir is larger than most of his brethren in height but not girth. He has a narrow aquiline nose, and his eyes are light blue. His head and face are shaved, but when grown his hair is a dark red. A large burn marks the left side of his head where his ear was melted in a fire before he ascended to become a wolf, and although it is hideous looking it does not affect his hearing whatsoever. 

Personality: Hrodgeir acts as though he is the greatest thing to happen to the space wolves chapter. He one day aspires to be greatest of the wolf lords, and he acts sometimes like he already is. He bullies those less intelligent than himself, and is just an all around bastard to those he does not like. To his friends, which are few, he acts as though he is their betters, but when confronted with danger will not hesitate to place himself in the way for them.

Background: Born the son of a Jarl, Hrodgeir was destined to become one aswell and was raised as such. His first brush with death came at age 3, when a drunken uncle stumbled into him and he fell into the fire pit searing the side of his head. Although he was quickly pulled out the left side of his head was severely disfigured, a large burn mark covering where his ear used to be. Living a life of luxury, he was by no means pampered, loving to fight with axe and shield and dreaming of glory on the battlefield since a young age. That dream became all to sudden when his hunting party stumbled upon an invasion force from a neighboring clan. Fighting to their last, Hrodgeir took several opponents with him as he fell, roaring in frustration at a life of glory denied. The last thing he thought he would ever see was the rune priest pointing at him in the clearing before he blacked out. 

Weapons: Chainsword, bolt pistol, frag grenades, combat knife.


----------



## darkreever

Looks pretty good Angel, though you either need to explain how he got the burn or remove it.

Update in the next day or two, so be on the lookout for it. (As I slowly begin the process of moving out of my current apartment.)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Good stuff, added the bit about the burn in background.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

darkreever said:


> Alrik and Ornsvald; To, perhaps, the younger wolfs dismay it is with Alrik that he is joined in patrolling the perimeter.


http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## dark angel

:grin:

Let the fun commence.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I feel for you, no one wants to be stuck with Alrik for any length of time... :grin:


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Lord Ramo said:


> I feel for you, no one wants to be stuck with Alrik for any length of time... :grin:


I've tried to get on his good side, but does he even have one...? :laugh:

We'll soon find out, I suppose.


----------



## unxpekted22

He doesn't. His good side is wanting to punch you in the gut rather than rip your head off.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

At least he's not shoving his axe into a half-torn off leg.

Oooh, I went there.


----------



## deathbringer

ok so a quick clarify as i feel i may have stepped across a few lines here

I wasn't sure how to fully outline the plan without giving it as an order plus i think Iorek would feel as the senior he had authority over you, though whether you accept his plan is up to you.

If you do want to interject or have a better idea I will simply remove the end of my post where he asks you to lure them out and go from there. It doesn't bother me I just honestly think Iorek would expect to be looked to for leadership given his status, if either does not wish to follow his lead, let me know and I will edit accordingly but i couldn't find another way to get my whole plan across and get a post up tonight (may be busy for the rest of the week)


----------



## deathbringer

Erm, just to note I had no intentions of posting again, but i think we've all posted, so I don't know who or what we are waiting for?

Just checking it wasn't me, it's been two weeks since the last activity in either thread?


----------



## darkreever

Yeah thats been my bad, had the chance for a number of doubles with my current job and opted for them. Trouble is I didnt have loads of free time after; update will be up tonight or tomorrow, I know whats going in it just gotta fill in the details.


----------



## deathbringer

darkreever said:


> Yeah thats been my bad, had the chance for a number of doubles with my current job and opted for them. Trouble is I didnt have loads of free time after; update will be up tonight or tomorrow, I know whats going in it just gotta fill in the details.


dont blame you mate, being doing exactly the same in my job, been trying to build a little festive nest egg 

just checking i wasn't holding it up obliviously, i've been celebrating my up to dateness for once


----------



## darkreever

And I'm gonna be adding another day or so to what I previously said. Long hours (6am to 7:30pm) and a less than thrilling whack to the face have left me a little hard pressed to sit down and write for very long stints. (And since I take three hours minimum on an update..)

Its getting there, just a tad slower than I had planned so sorry about that.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

No worries, your updates are certainly worth it.


----------



## unxpekted22

Do we assume the soldiers who were with leidolf and heimdal are dead? I think there was only five of them anyway...probably not much help.

If they drop down or fly up where they can go exactly, will they be surrounded by orks either way?


----------



## darkreever

You can assume the soldiers are dead if you want, but I am neither confirming or denying that. Liedolf and Heimdel are able to drop down on the charging orks, bypass them and get close to the shooting ones, drop down to the bottom of the stairs, or fall back closer to the landing pad.


----------



## Serpion5

Euphrati, Deathbringer, Krahl will look to one of you for leadership here. 

Which direction you guys leaning?


----------



## darkreever

Alright, so while I thank Serpion for his post in the action thread as of late, its with a heavy heart that I am going to be putting this RP to rest.

I've been plagued with a smacking of semi-writers block for some time now, and the loss of some players was never really a help either.

So for those of you who did retain some interest, I'm sorry to cut this one short on you but even I have to give up some times. In the future I will be making another RP to follow the exploits of The Pack, because as some are aware I did and still do have several stories for them.


----------



## unxpekted22

I kind of saw this coming to be honest. We all know the loss of euphrati sucks in particular. Regardless of what happens in the future, I think this little group of space wolves had more written about them than any other characters made on heresyonline. It has most definitely been a good run and I will remember these characters for a very long time.

As for future endeavors with them, it would be hard for me to decline if I am still participating in rpthreads.


----------

